# Achtung : neue Marathon-Termin-Datenbank online!



## Adrenalino (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Wir möchte euch auf eine neue Marathon-Termin-Datenbank aufmerksam machen die sich seit heute auf der Seite unseres Teams, Riegelhof-Racing-Team, befindet.

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/

Da wir selbst leidenschaftliche Marathonfahrer sind haben wir versucht, diese Datenbank so optimal als möglich zu gestalten. Aber, dies ist die vorläufige Version! Wichtig war zunächst, möglichst viele Termine und die wichtigsten Informationen zu sammeln. An der Optik und zusätzlichen Features wird weiter gearbeitet.

Wenn sich die Seite öffnet müsst ihr erstmal die Datumssuche eingrenzen. Um alle Termine angezeigt zu bekommen setzt ihr einfach die Datumsbegrenzung "Veranstaltungsdatum von" auf "Januar 2008 bis Dezember 2008". So bekommt ihr zunächst alle bisher verfügbaren Termine mit Ort, PLZ und Strecken angezeigt.

Oben links könnt ihr, durch Angabe der PLZ eures Wohnorts, die Suche eingrenzen! Hierbei handelt es sich im Moment aber um die Luftlinie, aber das kann ja ebenfalls sehr hilfreich sein.

Den Link 'registrieren' braucht ihr im z.Zt. noch nicht betätigen, da die Features, die mit einer Registrierung möglich sind noch nicht implementiert sind. Kommt aber in den nächsten Versionen.

Beim Klick auf einen Marathon öffnet sich die zweite Seite auf der sich nochmals die Streckendaten, Breiten/Längengrad und der Link zur Homepage des Veranstalters befindet. Zusätzlich wird in Google Maps der Startort mit einem Fähnchen markiert angezeigt. Durch hineinzoomen könnt ihr den genauen Startort feststellen! Wir haben, soweit möglich, die Fähnchen auf die entsprechende Straße gesetzt.

Wie bei allen "Premieren" lebt eine solche Seite vor allem von euren und durch eure Feedbacks! Längst sind nicht alle Termine eingegeben, denn einige Veranstalter haben ihre Marathons für 2008 noch nicht festgelegt. Zur Zeit begrenzen wir die Veranstaltungen auf Deutschland, Österreich und die Schweiz, wobei wir zunächst für Österreich&Schweiz die in Deutschland bekanntesten eingegeben haben, z.b. Ischgl Ironbike, Grand Raid Cristalp, Swiss Bike Masters usw.

Solltet ihr eine oder mehrere Veranstaltungen vermissen so sagt uns Bescheid. Wenn ihr uns einen Marathon schicken wollt sollten folgende Informationen vorhanden sein:

- Strecke komplett mit KM/HM
- Datum
- Homepage
- PLZ des Veranstaltungsorts
- Startort bzw. Straße

Schickt die Infos bitte an :

[email protected]

Oder postet direkt hier im Forum.

Es würde uns freuen wenn ihr zahlreich auf der Datenbank vorbei schaut! Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Adrenalino (24. Januar 2008)

Ach ja, Meinungen, Kritik, Vorschläge, was auch immer, könnt ihr ebenfalls hier posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade eure Seite ausprobiert und bin vollends zufrieden. Einfach Zeitraum, Postleitzahl und gewünschter Umkreis und schon hat man Marathon Termine. Und schau mal einer an, sogar im Harz. Schön das Ihr Euch damit nicht regional beschrängt hab. So habe wir Norddeutsche auch die Möglichkeit den einen oder anderen MTB-Marathon zufahren. Wenn jetzt noch alle Termine dastehen würden wären alle anderen Seiten überflüssig. Z.B. fehlt Bad Salzdetfurth, aber Ihr könnt ja nicht alles Wissen, zumindest am Anfang nicht.


----------



## Haferstroh (24. Januar 2008)

SUPER!


----------



## Adrenalino (24. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen, das geht runter wie Öl  

@GT-Sassy
Bad Salzdetfurth müsste dabei sein, das ist doch ein Lauf der NRW-Trophy? Ich schau gleich nochmal nach!

EDIT:

Hab nachgeschaut, is drin! Wäre es evtl. besser erst den Namen des Marathons zu nennen und dann den Namen der Serie? Z.b. "Bad Salzdetfurth Marathon, NRW-Trophy #2" ?


----------



## trailhunter sp (24. Januar 2008)

Hi 

Klasse gemacht


----------



## Der Yeti (25. Januar 2008)

Ja das wäre in der Tat besser. Habe auch beim ersten Hingucken die ganzen Trophy-Termine übersehen. Also wär wirklich gut, wenn ihr das nochmal umstellen könntet
Ansonsten sehr geil gemacht!


----------



## bikehumanumest (25. Januar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ach ja, Meinungen, Kritik, Vorschläge, was auch immer, könnt ihr ebenfalls hier posten!



good job  

joe
evtl. könnt ihr noch 24h/12h rennen mit aufnehmen,wenn du willst schicke ich dir die links (zumindest die, die ich fahre...aber dann hast du schon fast alle )


----------



## cybermat (25. Januar 2008)

Sehr schön, prima. Danke für dieses tolle Tool. 

Da muss ich vor Neid erblassen, ich Pflege meine Termine von Hand in einer Liste...


----------



## Adrenalino (25. Januar 2008)

> Ja das wäre in der Tat besser. Habe auch beim ersten Hingucken die ganzen Trophy-Termine übersehen. Also wär wirklich gut, wenn ihr das nochmal umstellen könntet



Kein Problem! Jetzt haben wir uns schon so viele Nächte um die Ohren geschlagen, da kommts auf eine oder zwei mehr auch nicht mehr an  



> evtl. könnt ihr noch 24h/12h rennen mit aufnehmen,wenn du willst schicke ich dir die links (zumindest die, die ich fahre...aber dann hast du schon fast alle



Hi Joe, ja, schick mir alles rüber was du hast. Ihr dürft euch dann aber nicht wundern wenn bei den Strecken "5,6km/130hm" steht und euch wundern "Huch, was ist das für ein merkwürdiger Marathon???" 

Schick bitte alles an 

[email protected]


----------



## chris29 (25. Januar 2008)

Auch von mir ein großes Lob, funktioniert echt gut die Seite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (25. Januar 2008)

So, jetzt stehen die Marathon-Namen als erstes und dann erst der entsprechende Serienlauf! Sieht besser aus muss ich zugeben und ist übersichtlicher!


----------



## MurphysLaw (25. Januar 2008)

Finde ich eine absolut super Sache, die ihr da gemacht habt.
Ganz dickes Lob für euer Engagement!


----------



## aka (26. Januar 2008)

Super Sache eure Datenbank!

Langfristig fände ich es noch gut wenn man auch die Termine samt Ergebnissen der Vergangenen Rennen hinterlegen könnte...

Gibt es im Prinzip schon so ähnlich auf www.mountainbike-marathon.de .

Gruß,
 Aka.


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Januar 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Super Sache eure Datenbank!
> 
> Langfristig fände ich es noch gut wenn man auch die Termine samt Ergebnissen der Vergangenen Rennen hinterlegen könnte...
> 
> ...



Hi,

unser Mann fürs technische liest das bestimmt und wird sich entsprechende Gedanken machen!

Im Moment versucht er, 24/12 usw Std. Rennen anzulegen.


----------



## mar1kus (27. Januar 2008)

genau sowas hab ich die ganze zeit gesucht!
DANKE für diese tolle datenbank


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Januar 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Super Sache eure Datenbank!
> 
> Langfristig fände ich es noch gut wenn man auch die Termine samt Ergebnissen der Vergangenen Rennen hinterlegen könnte...
> Gibt es im Prinzip schon so ähnlich auf www.mountainbike-marathon.de .
> ...



Hi Leute,

dazu hat mein Kumpel, der die Datenbank geschrieben und programmiert hat, folgende Anmerkung:



> Der vorschlag an sich ist gut, aber der focus dieser anwendung ist einen terminlichen und einen geografischen überblick über die stattfindenen rennen zu bekommen.
> Denkbar wäre in zukunft, in der vollinformation zusätzlich einen link zu der seite der teilnehmer- und ergebnisliste der homepage anzubieten. Aber dies erfordert hohe redaktionelle arbeit, da die einzelnen renntermine ständig aktualisiert werden müßten.



Außerdem hat die Datenbank nun ein zusätzliches Feature: wenn ihr euch registriert steht euch nach Eingabe eurer PLZ die ungefähre ( Luftlinie ) Entfernung zu ausgewählten Marathons zur Verfügung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (28. Januar 2008)

> Denkbar wäre in zukunft, in der vollinformation zusätzlich einen link zu der seite der teilnehmer- und ergebnisliste der homepage anzubieten. Aber dies erfordert hohe redaktionelle arbeit, da die einzelnen renntermine ständig aktualisiert werden müßten.



Per Links ists sicherlich schlecht aktuell zu halten und mit viel Aufwand verbunden. Das koennte man aber loesen indem an die Ergebnisslisten als PDF Dateien auf eurer Seite lokal hinterlegen wuerde.


----------



## britta-ox (28. Januar 2008)

Echt eine klasse Sache !
Vielen Dank für eure Zeit und die Mühe, die ihr da reinsteckt.
Aber das Ergebnis ist super, habs schon bei meinen Favoriten gespeichert!

Gruß Britta


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Januar 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Per Links ists sicherlich schlecht aktuell zu halten und mit viel Aufwand verbunden. Das koennte man aber loesen indem an die Ergebnisslisten als PDF Dateien auf eurer Seite lokal hinterlegen wuerde.



.........wird an den Herrn Techniker weiter geleitet!


----------



## aka (28. Januar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> .........wird an den Herrn Techniker weiter geleitet!



Ich finde die Möglichkeit Rennergebnisse der Vergangenheit an einer zentralen Stelle nachzuschauen halt echt komfortabel. Ist ja auf der von mir weiter oben zitierten Seite so per PDF Datei gelöst, also nix neues. 

Was ich mir auch vorstellen könnte: ein monatlicher Email Newsletter, so eine Art tabellarischer Ueberblick mit Terminen der naechsten 6 Wochen und einem Rueckblick der vergangen 4 Wochen. Also ohne grossen Text oder so, eine Liste wuerde ja reichen. Ist aber eigentlich nicht so wichtig.

Gruss,

 Andreas.


----------



## Oetti03 (28. Januar 2008)

sehr nett. Gefällt!

Habt ihr gut gemacht. Was noch toll wär, wäre eine Spalte mit den Startgeldern...


----------



## Biker 82 (29. Januar 2008)

finde die seite gut.
hab noch ein paar termine für euch; gerade zur vorbereitung bestimmt interessant!
Poisonbike-Cup


----------



## dubbel (31. Januar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ach ja, Meinungen, Kritik, Vorschläge, was auch immer, könnt ihr ebenfalls hier posten!


anstatt den thread jetzt in jedem unterforum zu erstellen, hätte es doch auch gereicht, ihn bei den Mountainbike News zu posten, oder? 
vor allem, wenn du selbst jedesmal schreibst: 


Adrenalino schrieb:


> BITTE NICHT HIER ANTWORTEN, ICH KANN NICHT ÜBERALL DIE ANTWORTEN NACHSCHAUEN. DANKE!


----------



## Adrenalino (31. Januar 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> anstatt den thread jetzt in jedem unterforum zu erstellen, hätte es doch auch gereicht, ihn bei den Mountainbike News zu posten, oder?
> vor allem, wenn du selbst jedesmal schreibst:



Schon gut......hab ja schon eins auf den Deckel dafür bekommen ......also bitte ich alle um Entschuldigung für den Streß, o.k?

Das hatte mein Kumpel sowieso vorgeschlagen. Hätte ich ma gehört aber nein.....immer alles besser wissen müssen


----------



## Otzi (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

sehr schöne Seite und viel Arbeit, Danke.

Eine Anmerkung, weiss nicht obs nur mir so geht, aber wäre es möglich, das Datum nach mitteleuropäischem Maßstab zu schreiben, also 28.04.2008, ist irgendwie übersichtlicher. Oder gehts nur mir so, weil ich dem Spiele- Gameboy- Anglizismusalter schon entwachsen bin?

Gruß Otzi


----------



## Adrenalino (31. Januar 2008)

Otzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sehr schöne Seite und viel Arbeit, Danke.
> 
> ...



Hi,

danke fürs Lob  

Bin zwar nicht der Techniker, denke aber das sollte machbar sein! Habs an meinen Kumpel weiter geleitet, mal sehen was der sagt. Danke für den Hinweis, wusste gar nicht, daß es da Unterschiede beim Datums-Maßstab gibt, man lernt doch nie aus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbernhardt (31. Januar 2008)

Liebe Leute,

es schreibt hier derjenige, der die Datenbank programmiert hat. 
Zunächst einmal großes Lob an Adrenalino, der die ganzen Termine herausgepickt und eingegeben hat.. Das war und ist wirklich eine Sauarbeit.
Insgesamt möchte ich mich für Eure positiven Rückmeldungen  bedanken  . Es war bisher wirklich zeitweise ein k(r)ampf, die Kiste zum Fliegen zu bringen. 
Was die nächsten features betrifft möchte ich folgendes ankündigen:
1. Das mit dem Datum bekommen wir natürlich hin. Mir geht es übrigens genauso wie dir Otzi. Und aus dem Spiele- Gameboy- Anglizismusalter bin auch schon längst draußen  .
2. An die Startgelder habe ich von Anfang an gedacht, habe dies jedoch aus Rücksicht auf Adrenalino erst mal sein lassen. Der Arme hat so schon genug zu tun, alleine die Locations genau herauszufinden und das Fähnchen an die richtige Stelle zu setzen. Aber er hat mir grünes Licht gegeben, dass er das auch noch macht. Es werden immer zwei Startgelder angezeigt: Das minimale (i.d.R. für die Kurzstrecken) und das maximale Startgeld (i.d.R. für die Langstrecke).
3. Die Ergebnislisten: Auch dies haben wir diskutiert. Insgesamt erfordert dies ein wirklich hohes Engagement seitens der Erfasser. Hier müßten die Listen wirklich jedes Wochenende aktualisiert werden. Wir schauen mal: Wenn die Datenbank wirklich gut von Euch benutzt wird (wir sehen dies anhand der Registrierungen), dann bauen wir dies im Herbst ein. Das Argument, alle Infos auf einer Plattform zu haben ist gerechtfertigt und hat Power.
4. Erfassung/Recherche von 12/24 std. rennen: Auch dies wird es demnächst geben. Ich hoffe ich krieg das noch vor März 2008 hin. Ich habe jetzt eine idee, wie ich das schmerzfrei umsetzen kann, ohne hier im Programmcode herumzupfuschen.
5. Im Herbst diskutiere ich mit Adrenalino noch ein weiteres Feature durch. Meiner meinung nach ist diese Datenbank genau der Ort, wo dieses Feature hin muß. Mal sehen, ob jemand im Laufe der Zeit darauf kommt...

So, Ihr Leut' ich geh' jetzt ins Bett.

Bis demnächst

Michael


----------



## Adrenalino (5. Februar 2008)

Liebe Leut,

wir haben wieder ein paar Termine für euch aktualisiert, schaut doch mal rein:

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/

Es gibt aber einige Maras bei denen ich noch warte daß sie für dieses Jahr aktualisiert werden, das sind u.a.:

- Frauenwald Super 8 Marathon
- Vogtland Marathon
- Bilstein Marathon
- Bad Pyrmont Marathon

und noch einige andere im Osten der Republik 

Wenn jemand Neuigkeiten zu den o.g. Veranstaltungen hat, immer her damit, entweder hier oder per Mail an:

[email protected]

Bis denne!!


----------



## Adrenalino (5. Februar 2008)

Unser Technikus hat die Eingabemaske angepasst, so sind nun auch 24-Std-Rennen und CC-Rennen möglich! Bei den 24-Std-Rennen bin ich schon fleißig am suchen, die CC-Rennen werden aber dauern, ich kann mich nicht um alles gleichzeitig kümmern.

Noch erscheinen die Std.Rennen gemeinsam mit den Marathons, es wird aber an nem eigenen Datensatz gearbeitet!

Wenn mir also jemand Std.Rennen zuschicken könnte - bitte wenn möglich mit allen erforderlichen Infos ( Strecke, Ort, PLZ usw )- wäre das klasse 

[email protected]


----------



## wissefux (6. Februar 2008)

hi !
erst mal großes lob  ! ist ne tolle sache mit sehr viel aufwand  

hab mich jetzt auch mal registriert und frage mich sogleich, was mir die registrierung an vorteilen bringt. konnte auch vorher alles abfragen ...
warum wird das passwort für die registrierung nicht wie überall üblich mit "*" anggezeigt


----------



## mbernhardt (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo Wissefux,

die Registrierung bringt dir zunächst nur einen Vorteil: Nämlich dass Du nach einer Recherche die Entfernung des Startorts zu deinem Wohnort angezeigt bekommst (luftlinie). Voraussetzung dafür ist, dass Du das Fähnchen auf der Karte in 'Meine Daten' (Achtung 'Meine Daten' siehst du nur wenn du angemeldet bist) auf deinen Wohnort setzt. Dies erledigst du mit einem Mausklick und evtl. Zoomfunktion. Als Grobeinstellung gibst du zunächst in dem Textfeld über der Karte die PLZ deines Wohnortes ein und klickst auf 'Karte aktualisieren'. Dann wird die Karte in etwa auf die Koordinaten deines Wohnortes gesetzt. Danach kannst du feinjustieren.
Bisher ist dies das einzige feature, welches du bekommst wenn du registriert und angemeldet bist. In Zukunft wird es aber noch einige weitere richtig gute features geben, die du nur benutzen kannst, wenn du registriert bist.

Das Passwort werde ich natürlich auch noch maskieren, so dass man es nicht am bildschirm in Plaintext sieht. Das stand bei mir in der prio bisher weit unten. Aber jetzt, da wir bereits immer mehr registrierte User haben, rutscht die Prio höher.

Grüße

michael


----------



## eisjoechl (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
tolle Seite - vielleicht speziell für Kids eine Anmerkung
übrigens im Raum Ansbach findet im September ein Rennen statt - genaues weiß ich noch nicht
Bitte weitermachen 

Gruß


----------



## kopfnikka67 (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo und ein großes Lob für so viel Aufwand  

Nur eine Frage , nach der Registrierung sollte es doch ungefähr die Entfernung angeben, oder ?
Bei mir zeigt es dort dann als Entfernung  über 5000km an , obwohl ich im Umkreis von 200 suche  

Grüße Uwe


----------



## Adrenalino (9. Februar 2008)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Hallo und ein großes Lob für so viel Aufwand
> 
> Nur eine Frage , nach der Registrierung sollte es doch ungefähr die Entfernung angeben, oder ?
> Bei mir zeigt es dort dann als Entfernung  über 5000km an , obwohl ich im Umkreis von 200 suche
> ...



Gibst du auch deine eigene PLZ an bevor du suchst?

Aber ich leite es an meinen Kumpel weiter.


----------



## aka (9. Februar 2008)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Hallo und ein großes Lob für so viel Aufwand
> 
> Nur eine Frage , nach der Registrierung sollte es doch ungefähr die Entfernung angeben, oder ?
> Bei mir zeigt es dort dann als Entfernung  über 5000km an , obwohl ich im Umkreis von 200 suche
> ...



Probiere mal das: geh' noch mal nach "Meine Daten", dort im PLZ Feld deine Postleitzahl eingeben und "Karte Durchsuchen" druecken. Danach die Profiländerung speichern. So hats jedenfalls bei mir funktioniert.

Gute Sache, dass mit den Entfernungen! Wenn ihr zuviel Zeit und Langeweile habt  könnt die die Tabellen ja noch sortierbar machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbernhardt (9. Februar 2008)

Liebe Leute,
nach längeren Überlegungen mußte ich feststellen, dass die  Entfernungssuche etwas irreführend geworden ist, nachdem wir die Entfernung in die Ergebnisliste eingebaut haben. Ein registrierter und angemeldeter Benutzer braucht keine PLZ in die Umkreissuche einzubauen, da wir ja bereits dessen Koordinaten durch die Registrierung haben. Die Umkreissuche funktioniert nun so:
Wenn du nicht angemeldest bist, bleibt alles beim Alten.
Wenn du angemeldet bist, verschwindet das PLZ-Suchfeld von der Suchmaske und du kannst nur die Entfernung einstellen. Fertig.
Die Registrierungsmaske haben wir auch verbessert, in dem wir ein Text verfasst haben, der das mit der Karte erklärt.

Grüße

michael


----------



## thunderbee04 (11. Februar 2008)

Super!!! Endlich mal alles auf einem Blick!!!!


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,

krankheitsbedingt kann ich zur Zeit keine neuen Termine eingeben! Ich schaffs gerade so, bei meiner eigentlichen Arbeit ( selbstständig ) einigermaßen präsent zu sein. Ihr könnt weiterhin Termine schicken an 

[email protected]

es kann aber etwas dauern bis ich die eingebe. Die allseits grassierende Seuche hat mich nun doch erwischt   

Für alle die, die erst hier reinlesen und nicht mit Posting Nr.1 anfangen, ist hier nochmal die Adresse unserer Datenbank:

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/

NACHTRAG, WICHTIG:

Ihr könnt jetzt auch eine Veranstaltung direkt auf unserer Seite "vorschlagen", d.h. ihr seht auf der rechten Seite, über den Strecken, einen Button "Veranstaltung vorschlagen". Daraufhin öffnet sich eine Eingabemaske in der ihr die entsprechenden Angaben zu einer Veranstaltung machen könnt! Ihr erleichtert uns damit auch ein wenig die Arbeit  

Bis denne


----------



## Adrenalino (16. Februar 2008)

Einige neue Termine online, ich habe mal gezielt nach Marathons Osten der Republik gesucht und siehe da, außer dem Thüringer und dem Harz MTB Cup gibt es noch einige andere Veranstaltungen! 

Greifenstein, Wehlaberg, Jena, Leipzig, Vogtland ( Talsperren Marathon ) sind nun dabei.

Schaut halt regelmäßig rein!

Desweiteren ist das Passwort nun maskiert. Und ein Impressum haben wir jetzt auch


----------



## Adrenalino (19. Februar 2008)

UPDATE:

Ich denke daß ich die wichtigsten 24/12/usw Std. Rennen jetzt gesammelt habe, schaut mal rein:

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/

Termine die fehlen bitte an folgende Adresse schicken:

[email protected]

Vielen Dank auch nochmals an alle fleißigen Mailschreiber!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Februar 2008)

verschärftes Lob !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (21. Februar 2008)

Ihr liebe Leud,

wir haben ein neues geiles Feature für euch!
Unser Technikus hat ne Routenberechnung frei geschaltet. Wenn ihr euch registriert habt und auf eine Veranstaltung klickt, habt ihr nun zusätzlich links über den Renndistanzen/Höhenmeter den Button "Route berechnen". Wenn ihr darauf klickt, öffnet sich Google Maps und euch wird der Anfahrtsweg samt Wegbeschreibung angezeigt 

Somit entfällt das lästige eingeben auf einem anderen Routenplaner - ihr bekommt direkt alles bei uns geliefert


----------



## FeierFox (22. Februar 2008)

Richtig richtig klasse die Seite.


----------



## FeierFox (26. Februar 2008)

wenn ihr mal wieder zeit habt und alle mithelfen die daten / termine zu sammeln könntet ihr das ganze noch um eine XC rubrik erweitern. dann wäre das werk vollkommen.


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Februar 2008)

FeierFox schrieb:


> wenn ihr mal wieder zeit habt und alle mithelfen die daten / termine zu sammeln könntet ihr das ganze noch um eine XC rubrik erweitern. dann wäre das werk vollkommen.



Wir sind auf der Suche nach jemanden der das übernimmt. Ist halt nicht wenig Arbeit : sämtliche Termine und die dazugehörigen Infos sammeln, mit den Veranstaltern Kontakt aufnehmen, nach Änderungen fragen, die Daten eingeben, pflegen usw......

Wir zwei können das echt nicht noch übernehmen. Aber ne Mail an unser Team is raus.
Falls sich da keiner findet werde ich ma hier im Forum anfragen.


----------



## mbernhardt (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo Feierfox,

die Datenbank ist für CC-Rennen vorbereitet. Klick mal auf die Schaltfläche 'Veranstaltung vorschlagen'. Dann öffnet sich ein Eingabeformular, auf dem du CC-Veranstaltungen vorschlagen kannst. Du mußt nur in der Dropdownbox den Eintrag 'CC-Rennen' wählen und die entspr. Daten eingeben. Die Daten werden dann automatisch an unser Postfach geschickt und wir vervollständigen das dann unverzüglich.

Grüße

michael


----------



## mbernhardt (11. März 2008)

Hallo Leute, 
wir haben die Recherche dahingehend erweitert, dass man nun gezielt nach MTB-Marathons, Std. Rennen oder CC-Rennen suchen kann (Veranstaltungstyp).
Letzteres führt leider zu einer leeren Ergebnisliste, da wir noch keine CC-Rennen erfasst haben.
Als nächstes werden wir nochmals die Recherche erweitern: Und zwar wird es in Kürze möglich sein, nicht nur nach dem 'Namen der Veranstaltung' sondern auch nach dem Ort der Veranstaltung zu suchen.
Wenn alles klappt, werde ich dies heute Abend produktiv setzen.

Grüße

michael


----------



## racejo (11. März 2008)

http://www.mtb-hessencup.de/

die fehlen auch alle noch


----------



## Adrenalino (11. März 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-hessencup.de/
> 
> die fehlen auch alle noch



Ja, wissen wir 

Aber, dat issene CC-Rennserie, und dafür fehlt uns beiden echt die Zeit. Wir sind aber auf der Suche nach jemanden der das übernimmt. Das eingeben und die Pflege der Marathon&Std. Rennen und die administrativen Aufgaben nahmen und nehmen sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch.

Also, bitte noch etwas Geduld


----------



## racejo (11. März 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ja, wissen wir
> 
> Aber, dat issene CC-Rennserie, und dafür fehlt uns beiden echt die Zeit. Wir sind aber auf der Suche nach jemanden der das übernimmt. Das eingeben und die Pflege der Marathon&Std. Rennen und die administrativen Aufgaben nahmen und nehmen sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch.
> 
> Also, bitte noch etwas Geduld



ach. das hab ich nicht richtig registriert. mein fehler

sonst ist das echt top. hab auch gleich mal einen marahton in der gegend entdeckt von dem ich nichts wusste


----------



## Adrenalino (12. März 2008)

Moin,

wir haben Team-intern einen Aufruf zur Unterstützung gestartet, bis jetzt ohne Resonanz  daher werden wir beide, wenn zeitlich möglich, CC-Termine eingeben.

Im Moment bin ich dran und gebe z.b. den MTB-Hessencup ein. Es ist mir aber unbegreiflich, warum man bis dato keine Infos zu den Strecken veröffentlicht! 
Für den Lauf in Naumburg und Bad Nauheim fehlen diese Infos und sind auch nicht auf den Seiten der örtlichen Veranstalter zu finden! Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch diese Infos für mich? 

Mails an die Veranstalter gehen jedenfalls heute auch noch raus. Als ob ich nix besseres zu tun hätte......

NACHTRAG:

STRECKENINFOS FÜR DIE LÄUFE IN HAIGER UND SCHOTTEN FEHLEN EBENFALLS. WIR BITTEN UM GEDULD!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (12. März 2008)

Also,

wir haben jetzt in der Kategorie CC-Rennen folgende Serien online:

- Chevrolet MTB Hessen Cup
- Aktiv 3 Mitteldeutschland Cup
- Schwarzwälder Täler Cup

Leider fehlen bei vielen Rennen immer noch die Streckenangaben. Schaunmerma.

To be continued........

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar


----------



## Adrenalino (15. März 2008)

Berg German A Cup jetzt auch in der Datenbank!

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar


----------



## bikehumanumest (15. März 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Berg German A Cup jetzt auch in der Datenbank!
> 
> www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar



hej michael,

zwischendurch nur mal kommentarlos

     

für deinen (euren) einsatz hier...

ich hoffe du kommst trotzdem noch irgendwie zum selbst trainieren...

joe


----------



## Adrenalino (15. März 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> hej michael,
> 
> zwischendurch nur mal kommentarlos
> 
> ...



Hi Joe,

vielen Dank fürs Kompliment 

Und ja, ich komm zum trainieren, danke der Nachfrage! Freu mich schon auf den Saisonstart in Gilserberg.
Werde aber wie immer die 80er fahren obwohl ich jedes Jahr mit der 120er liebäugele.......


----------



## mbernhardt (28. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,
wir haben ein neues Feature: Und zwar gibt es nun zu jedem Rennen die Ergebnislisten. Da z.Zt. alle Renntermine noch in der Zukunft liegen, haben wir den Kellerwald- und den Vulkanbike-Bike-Marathon (Schotten) des letzten Jahres (2007) erfasst und die Ergebnislisten jeweils hinzugefügt.
Ihr müßt also in der Recherche das Datumsintervall auf das Jahr 2007 stellen (z.B. 01. Januar 2007 bis 01.Juni 2007) und auf 'Suche' klicken. Dann bekommt ihr die beiden Marathons angezeigt. Wenn ihr dann auf die Vollinformation des jeweiligen Rennens klickt (auf den link des Namens klicken), dann seht ihr links unten die Ergebnisse der Veranstaltung.

Das war's für das erste von uns.

Ach ja: Der Link: 

http://www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/

Grüße

michael


----------



## mbernhardt (16. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,
wir haben die ersten Ergebnisse in unserer Datenbank online gestellt. 
Logischerweise erst für die Rennen, die bisher stattfanden und für die es Ergebnislisten gab (dies sind alle Rennen außer Münsingen).
Ihr seht die Ergebnislisten zunächst nur auf der Vollinformation eines Rennens (d.h. wenn ihr auf ein Rennen geklickt habt). Geplant ist jedoch, dass man sich bei Vorhandensein einer Ergebnisliste, diese direkt aus der Ergebnisliste ansehen kann. 

Schaut einfach mal rein 
http://www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/

Grüße

michael


----------



## MTB-Sascha (16. April 2008)

Hallo Leuts, 
hier www.bad-salzdetfurth-racing-hobbyteam.de/9.html
haben wir ein paar Termine auf unserer Seite zusammen gestellt.
Vielleicht sind schon einige erwähnt, aber doppelt hält besser.


----------



## racejo (17. April 2008)

Servus,

der Hessencup in Naumburg ist am 27.4. nicht am 24.


----------



## aka (17. April 2008)

mbernhardt schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wir haben die ersten Ergebnisse in unserer Datenbank online gestellt.
> Logischerweise erst für die Rennen, die bisher stattfanden und für die es Ergebnislisten gab (dies sind alle Rennen außer Münsingen).
> Ihr seht die Ergebnislisten zunächst nur auf der Vollinformation eines Rennens (d.h. wenn ihr auf ein Rennen geklickt habt). Geplant ist jedoch, dass man sich bei Vorhandensein einer Ergebnisliste, diese direkt aus der Ergebnisliste ansehen kann.




Danke fuer das Umsetzen dieser Funktion. Wie würde das in 1-2 Jahren aussehen, könnte man dann die Ergebnisse der Vorjahre zugreifen oder müßte man zuerst die Veranstaltung der ensprechenden Jahres suchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (17. April 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> der Hessencup in Naumburg ist am 27.4. nicht am 24.



Danke, wird geändert!


----------



## mbernhardt (17. April 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Danke fuer das Umsetzen dieser Funktion. Wie würde das in 1-2 Jahren aussehen, könnte man dann die Ergebnisse der Vorjahre zugreifen oder müßte man zuerst die Veranstaltung der ensprechenden Jahres suchen?



Hallo Aka,
Letzteres ist der Fall: Du mußt die Veranstaltung des entsprechenden Jahres suchen und dann auf die Vollinfo gehen (auf den Link klicken). Dann siehst du die Ergebnisse der Veranst. des entsprechenden Jahres. 
Auf lange Sicht möchtet ihr bestimmt die Ergebnisse einer Veranstaltung mehrerer Jahre angezeigt bekommen ... Darüber muß ich mir erst mal einen Kopf machen, dass das dann auch hand und Fuß hat. 

Und immer wieder mal reinschauen: 
http://www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/

Grüße

michael

*PS: im übrigen gibt es für registrierte und angemeldete User richtig gute Features (autom. Entfernungsberechnung vom Wohnort zum Ort des Rennens, autom. Routenplanung etc.)!!!*


----------



## Adrenalino (19. April 2008)

Update;

ich habe die Termine der bayerischen Cross-Country-Rennserie, der OTV-MTB-CUP, eingetragen!
Können nun also begutachtet werden :

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/

Für einige Rennen fehlen aber leider Streckeninfos!

Demnächst mache ich mich an den IXS-Cup - der heißt doch so, oder?


----------



## Adrenalino (23. April 2008)

So, die Marin Bike BAYERNLIGA ist nun auch dabei, der Bischhäuser Marathon ebenfalls dazu gekommen!

Schaut immer wieder rein, wird ständig aktualisiert. Die Saison hat gerade erst begonnen! 

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Mai 2008)

Ich habs endlich geschafft den IXS-NRW-CUP 2008 einzuspeichern! Termine können nun in unserer Datenbank abgerufen werden. Leider - wie so oft - mit nicht ganz vollständigen Angaben zu Strecke, Anfahrt usw. aber da müsst ihr euch an die jeweiligen Veranstalter wenden 

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/

Und auch für alle anderen ist dieses Tool das Nonplusultra zur Rennplanung


----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
Bad Salzdetfurth/NRW Marathon Trophy #2
findet nicht statt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (28. Mai 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Bad Salzdetfurth/NRW Marathon Trophy #2
> findet nicht statt



Wieso das denn???  

Danke für den Tipp, muss ma schauen wie wir den trotzdem in der Datenbank drin lassen damit ich den Satz nächstes Jahr nicht nochmal neu anlegen muss.


----------



## MTB-Sascha (28. Mai 2008)

Probleme mit den Waldbesitzern. (Mountainbiker zerstören den Wald und vertreiben die Tiere?)


----------



## Long Pete (29. Mai 2008)

www.marathonbiking.nl macht seit viel Jahren ein Marathonkalender.
Worum nicht zusammenarbeiten?


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Mai 2008)

Long Pete schrieb:


> www.marathonbiking.nl macht seit viel Jahren ein Marathonkalender.
> Worum nicht zusammenarbeiten?



Hmm.....um die ganze Sache etwas internationaler zu gestalten?

Kann man drüber nachdenken. Besprech ich ma mit meinem Kumpel.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (30. Mai 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Termine können nun in unserer Datenbank abgerufen werden. Leider - wie so oft - mit nicht ganz vollständigen Angaben zu Strecke, Anfahrt usw. aber da müsst ihr euch an die jeweiligen Veranstalter wenden
> 
> www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/



Hallo Adrenalino, in Deiner Datenbank steht am 7.7. der Felsenland Marathon in Bundenthal. Auf der Homepage des RSC steht aber 7.9. ...

www.rsc-felsenland.de/veranstaltungen.htm


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Hallo Adrenalino, in Deiner Datenbank steht am 7.7. der Felsenland Marathon in Bundenthal. Auf der Homepage des RSC steht aber 7.9. ...
> 
> www.rsc-felsenland.de/veranstaltungen.htm



Ich danke für den Hinweis! 

Bin mir aber zu fast 100%ig sicher daß der Termin ursprünglich der 7.7 war....aber ich ändere natürlich sofort ab. Hab etwas länger hier nicht reingeschaut.


----------



## Adrenalino (17. Oktober 2008)

Hi Folks,

wer noch nicht genug hat und Rennen sucht, ein paar gibt es noch, guggt ihr hier:

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/

ACHTUNG, DER OXZONE MARATHON AM 19.10 IN GÜNTERSLEBEN FINDET NICHT STATT, BLEIBT ABER IN DER LISTE DAMIT DER DATENSATZ NICHT NOCHMAL ANGELEGT WERDEN MUSS! 

Denn evtl. wird der Marathon 2009 ja wieder veranstaltet?


----------



## epizoon (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

wann erscheint die Liste 2009!
Anbei noch ein Nachtrag

Kamm-Bike-Cross in Johanngeorgenstadt www.kamm-bike-cross.de
Vier Hübel Tour in Oberwiesenthal
Klostermarathon in Grimma
Kyffhäuser Berglauf
Teammarathon in Holzhau
Bergsprint auf den Fichtelberg

Sonst habe ich keine zusätzlichen Infos.

Sport freu
Rico


----------



## Adrenalino (10. November 2008)

epizoon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wann erscheint die Liste 2009!
> Anbei noch ein Nachtrag
> ...



Hi,

dankefür die Infos! 

Bezügl. Termine 2009 - da wir das neben unserer Berufstätigkeit machen kann es etwas dauern bis alle Termine eingegeben sind. Außerdem stehen sehr viele Termine für 2009 noch nicht fest.....


----------



## mbernhardt (13. November 2008)

epizoon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wann erscheint die Liste 2009!
> Anbei noch ein Nachtrag
> ...



Hallo epizoon,

vielen Dank für deine Infos. Nun ist es für uns wirklich sehr mühsam, die von dir genannten Veranstaltungen in unsere Datenbank einzutragen, da wir diese zunächst im Internet recherchieren müssen und dann, sofern wir wir sie überhaupt finden, die ganzen Infos (Datum, Ort der Veranstaltung etc.) herauspicken müssen. Nur zur Info: Wir müssen dies für knapp 200 Renntermine nächstes Jahr machen. 
Um uns ein wenig zu unterstützen, haben wir genau dafür auf unserer Seite eine Funktion bereitgestellt, die heißt 'Veranstaltung vorschlagen'. Die Schaltfläche ist direkt unter der Suchmaske zu finden. Diese Funktion erleichtert uns das Eintragen neuer Renntermine ungemein, da die Vorschläge in einer standardisierten Form bei uns eintrudeln.

Ich bitte dich darum, uns die genannten Veranstaltungen über die Funktion preizugeben.

Danke und Gruß

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (14. November 2008)

Schaut mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=363001


----------



## Dicke Wade (30. November 2008)

oder hier, besser als suchmaschine

www.jedermanntermine.de


----------



## mbernhardt (1. Dezember 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> oder hier, besser als suchmaschine
> 
> www.jedermanntermine.de



Hallo Dicke Wade,

der Ansatz von www.jedermanntermine.de ist nicht schlecht. Jedoch fehlt hier die Information, wo genau sich die einzelnen Veranstaltungen befinden und wie ich von zu Hause aus dort hinkomme. Genau dieses lästige 'im Strassenatlas nach dem Startort suchen' entfällt bei unserer Datenbank. Hier kannst du sofort erfahren, wo sich die Veranstaltung befindet und (sofern du registriert und eingeloggt bist) wie du zu dieser Veranst. kommst. Außerdem bekommst du (wenn du eingeloggt bist) gleich angezeigt, wie weit (Luftlinie) die Veranst. von dir zuhause entfernt ist.
Eine nahezu lückenlose Auflistung der Veranstaltungen ist das eine, der typische Workflow eines Benutzers ist das andere: Spätestens nach dem ich bei der dritten Veranst. in den Atlas geschaut habe, wird mir es zu mühsam, ständig nachzuschauen, wo ich dafür hinfahren müßte. Somit nützt mir eine große Anzahl von Terminen auch nicht mehr viel. Es sei denn, ich kenne die Veranst. Orte und weiß wo sie liegen.

Wie sähe es denn damit aus? Es gibt eine Funktion 'Renntermin vorschlagen'. Diese Funktion benutzt ihr und die Datenbank wird vollständiger.

Grüße

michael


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Dezember 2008)

Hi Folks,

wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran sobald als möglich die neuen Termine für 2009 präsentieren zu können. 22 Termine für 2009 sind schon drin. Aber besonders bei den CC-Serien stehen sehr viele Termine noch nicht fest wie z.b. Chevrolet Hessen Cup, OTV MTB Cup, Eifel Mosel Cup ( hier steht nur der 1te Lauf fest ).......wir bitten euch noch um etwas Geduld.

Schaut halt immer wieder rein, ich versuche jetzt täglich Termine einzugeben sofern mir meine selbständige Tätigkeit die Zeit dazu lässt 

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Dezember 2008)

Gerade frisch entdeckt, betrifft die Marin-Bayernliga :



> [Wahrscheinlich keine Marin-Bikes-Bayernliga in 2009!
> Nach der sehr dürftigen Beteiligung in den Erwachsenenklassen, wird es in 2009 mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit keine von Marin unterstützte MTB-XC-Bayernliga geben.
> Helmut Schramm
> DMU


----------



## Adrenalino (4. Dezember 2008)

Update:

Einiger der großen Marathon-Serien sind nun eingetragen wie z.b. Ritchey MTB Challenge, German Bike Masters,NRW Trophy, Harz MTB Cup, Rocky Mountain Serie usw.....wir tragen weiter fleißig ein, können das aber nur nach unserer "eigentlichen" Arbeit machen 

Im CC Bereich sieht es derzeit so aus; eingetragen sind:

- Rheinland MTB Cup ( vormals German A Cup )
- Schwarzwälder Täler Cup
- Poison Bike Cup

Folgende CC Serien haben noch keine Termine für 2009 :

- IXS NRW Cup
- OTV MTB Cup
- MTB Hessen Cup
- Eifel Mosel Cup ( hier steht bis dato nur der 1te Lauf fest )
- Aktiv 3 Mitteldeutschland Cup

DIE MARIN BAYERNLIGA FINDET WOHL NICHT MEHR STATT, SIEHE POSTING WEITER OBEN!

Falls jemand von euch schon Infos bezügl. der Termine der o.g Serien hat bitte ich um Nachricht : 

[email protected]

Schaut rein :

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar

To be continued.....


----------



## Anto (17. Dezember 2008)

Gibt`s noch weitere Veranstaltungen (Marathon) im Januar, abgesehen vom Eisbär und Schömberg? Werd da nirgends fündig.


----------



## Delgado (17. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Folgende CC Serien haben noch keine Termine für 2009 :
> 
> - IXS NRW Cup



Google ist Dein Freund:

NRW-Cup 2009 
Category: Aktuelles 
Quelle: www.ruhrpottbiker.de 

Datum Wochentag Ort 
09.05.2009 Samstag Saalhausen 
24.05.2009 Sonntag Solingen 
21.06.2009 Sonntag Haltern 
23.08.2009 Sonntag Herten 
30.08.2009 Sonntag Werl 
06.09.2009 Sonntag Grafschaft


----------



## Adrenalino (19. Dezember 2008)

Anto schrieb:


> Gibt`s noch weitere Veranstaltungen (Marathon) im Januar, abgesehen vom Eisbär und Schömberg? Werd da nirgends fündig.



Nein. Es sei denn, du wechselst den Kontinent  

Ich hoffe das ist als Spaß angekommen? 

Also nochmals, außer Eisbär und Schömberg gibt es meinen Infos nach keine Veranstaltungen im Januar.

@delgado
Danke für die Termine  als ich das letzte mal dort vorbei gesurft bin waren die Termine noch nicht fix. Aufgrund von sehr viel Arbeit im Geschäft komme ich derzeit null dazu an der Datenbank zu arbeiten, man möge es mir verzeihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelhac (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

habe gerade gesehen, dass sich der Termin für den Marathon in
Bad Wildbad vom 17.05. auf den 31.05. verschoben hat.

Grüßle!


----------



## Wickerer (13. Januar 2009)

Hi,

und der Kellerwald-Marathon ist laut Homepage des Veranstalters am 10.05.

Ciao,
Thomas


----------



## mbernhardt (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo...

vielen Dank für die Änderungsvorschläge von 'doppelhac' und 'Wickerer'. Sie sind online.

grüße

michael


----------



## Saliva (14. Januar 2009)

Ihr seid einfach nur


----------



## aka (15. Januar 2009)

Hi, werden die Veranstaltungen die ueber das "Veranstaltung vorschlagen" Formular an euch geschickt werden noch eingepflegt?


----------



## Adrenalino (15. Januar 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Hi, werden die Veranstaltungen die ueber das "Veranstaltung vorschlagen" Formular an euch geschickt werden noch eingepflegt?



Ja, werden sie, definitiv! Allein, mir fehlt die Zeit im Moment! Bin selbständig und mach grad die Buchführung, das geht vor, immerhin verdien ich mit der Datenbank keine Knete daher muss die warten

So wie es aussieht werde ich aber endlich ab morgen abend Termine nachtragen und ab Montag sollten die verfügbaren Termine für 2009 eingetragen sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (15. Januar 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht werde ich aber endlich ab morgen abend Termine nachtragen und ab Montag sollten die verfügbaren Termine für 2009 eingetragen sein!



Kein Problem, wollte nur wissen ob der Knopf etwas bewirkt.
Nochmals Kompliment fuer euere Seite!


----------



## Adrenalino (19. Januar 2009)

Hey Folks,

es geht voran! Gestern konnte ich endlich ein paar Termine nachtragen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen daß nicht wenige Veranstalter ihre Termine teils um mehrere Wochen im Gegensatz zu 2008 verlegt haben So hat z.b. Kellerwald seine Position als "Saisoneröffnung" eingebüßt und findet nun im Mai statt!

Da der Jahresabschluß meines Geschäfts fast fertig ist und ich zudem Regenerationswoche habe wird es diese Woche voll werden in der Datenbank! 

Schaut halt immer wieder rein!

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar


----------



## SBIKERC (19. Januar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Google ist Dein Freund:
> 
> NRW-Cup 2009
> Category: Aktuelles
> ...



die habe ich gesucht


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Januar 2009)

Update:

Wir tragen weiter fleißig Marathon-Termine ein, können das aber nur nach unserer "eigentlichen" Arbeit machen  außerdem stehen viele Termine noch nicht fest z.b. Vogtland Bike Marathon, Weidatal Bike Marathon, um nur mal zwei zu nennen.

Im CC Bereich sieht es derzeit so aus; eingetragen sind:

- Rheinland MTB Cup ( vormals German A Cup )
- Schwarzwälder Täler Cup
- Poison Bike Cup
- SKS NRW Cup ( vormals IXS NRW Cup )
- OTV MTB Cup
- Eifel Mosel Cup
- Challenge 4 MTB Cup ( da muss noch 1 Termin bestätigt werden, dieser fehlt bis dato in der Datenbank )

Den Aktiv 3 Mitteldeutschland Cup werde ich die Tage aktualisieren. 

Folgende CC Serie hat noch keine Termine für 2009 festgelegt:

- MTB Hessen Cup

Das dürften die wichtigsten Rennserien im CC-Bereich sein.

*DIE MARIN BAYERNLIGA FINDET NICHT MEHR STATT!!*

Falls jemand von euch schon Infos bezügl. der Termine der o.g Serie hat bw. wenn es eine Rennserie gibt die ich nicht genannt habe bitte ich um Nachricht : 

[email protected]

Schaut rein :

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar

To be continued.....


----------



## Dddakk (21. Januar 2009)

Klasse und Danke!


----------



## Meridaracer (27. Januar 2009)

Mal eine Frage. Gibt es denn eine Marathon-Rennserie die sich in Hessen, Rheinland-Pfalz und/oder Saarland abspielt?

Wenn ja, welche?

Dankööö


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Januar 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage. Gibt es denn eine Marathon-Rennserie die sich in Hessen, Rheinland-Pfalz und/oder Saarland abspielt?
> 
> Wenn ja, welche?
> 
> Dankööö



Werd mich ma schlau machen, schaunmerma......ich glaub aber nicht......die "üblichen Verdächtigen" finden ja fast schon länderübergreifend statt ( Ritchey Serie usw ).....


----------



## null.ahnung (27. Januar 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage. Gibt es denn eine Marathon-Rennserie die sich in Hessen, Rheinland-Pfalz und/oder Saarland abspielt?
> 
> Wenn ja, welche?
> 
> Dankööö



Da gibt es doch den MTB-CUP Pfalz Saar mit zum Bsp. Saarschleifen-Marathon und Erbeskopf-Marathon . Die anderen Veranstaltungen kenne ich jetzt nicht mehr ganz genau. Sind glaub ich noch CC; CTF und eventuell Uphill dabei. versuch es mal über den Saarschleifen Link:
www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de

Desweiteren gibt es noch die CX-Challenge die sich in Rheinland Pfalz abspielt: Rhens; Dichtelbach und Gallahaan.

www.cx-challenge.de

Die HP ist aber nicht aktuell, die oben genannten Marathons sind nach meinen Infos dieses Jahr im Programm.
Falls Du noch weiter Links zu den VA´s brauchst: Mailen oder hier nachschauen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=363001

Und als Geheimtipp noch diese Serie in Belgien:

http://www.ebmc.info/menu_de.html

Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Januar 2009)

Also, der MTB Cup Saar Pfalz beinhaltet folgende Termine:

21.05.2009   CTF RSF Niederlinxweiler
31.05.2009   Saarschleifen Bike Marathon
07.06.2009   CC-Rennen am Spiemont
14.06.2009   CC-Rennen Hochspeyer
21.06.2009   CTF TV Tempo Hirzweiler
12.07.2009   Erbeskopfmarathon
19.07.2009   Einzelzeitfahren Rodenbach
08.08.2009   Kirmesrennen Hirzweiler
29.08.2009   Wildsau-Marathon (ähnl. CTF, keine Zeitmessung)
06.09.2009   Bank1Saar MTB-Marathon St. Ingbert
27.09.2009   CC-Rennen Bundenthal

Ich frage mich allerdings wie man CTF`s punktemäßig in so eine Serie integriert  vielleicht über eine Bestätigung daß man an der CTF teilgenommen hat???? Fragen über Fragen.....

Und ob die CX Challenge statt findet, da bin ich gespannt, da Zell leider keinen Marathon mehr veranstaltet! Andererseits sollte eine Absage die Veranstalter nicht abhalten weiter zu machen, gelle?


----------



## null.ahnung (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo Adrenalino,

wie gesagt, laut meinen Infos beinhaltet die CX Challenge dieses Jahr anstatt Zell die 75km Distanz am 14. Juni in Rhens.
Aber natürlich alles ohne Gewähr!!

Bis dann
Oliver

PS: Fährst Du dieses Jahr wieder den Erbeskopf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (28. Januar 2009)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> PS: Fährst Du dieses Jahr wieder den Erbeskopf?



Hi Oliver!

Nee, fahre ich nicht! Das ist 1 Woche nach dem Ironman und ich glaube nicht daß ich da schon wieder fähig bin mich in sportlicher Weise zu betätigen  obwohl ich ja noch ne Rechnung mit der Strecke offen habe 
Aber für 2010 ist die Begleichung der Rechnung fest eingeplant!!


----------



## <MM> (5. Februar 2009)

Falls wer Termine sucht - hier gibt's welche:

http://tinyurl.com/mtb2009  -  Paßwort "bikeboard"

Da kann man übrigens nicht nur Termine sehen, sondern auch (ohne Registrierung) einfach eintragen; sie sind dann auch sofort sichtbar.


----------



## Adrenalino (1. April 2009)

Update

Ich habe verletzungsbedingt viel Zeit und einiges an Terminen nachgetragen, die Datenbank ist also zu 90% auf dem neuesten Stand. Natürlich fehlen noch einige Termine, besonders im Bereich CC. Aber wie schon im letzten Jahr schludern viele CC-Veranstalter und haben teilweise bis dato ihre Termine noch nicht aktualisiert.

Bin also weiter am recherchieren!

Schaut rein : www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar


----------



## Dddakk (1. April 2009)

Tipp: Der Katzenbuckel Marathon ist 2x mit verschiedenen Terminen drin: 9.5. und 19.5.

Gruß zangay


----------



## Adrenalino (1. April 2009)

@ddak
Uuuups, danke! Wird baldigst abgeändert


----------



## bikehumanumest (1. April 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> @ddak
> Uuuups, danke! Wird baldigst abgeändert



hi,

auch von mir ne kleine Verbesserung...zu:

_MA	 Uralan MTB Marathon Münsingen	 72525 Münsingen [DE]	 19.04.2009	42/830 42/830 	118_

der Marathon ist schon am Samstag 18.4.

am Sonntag sind die Bundesligaläufe...

Gruß und baldige Genesung

joe


----------



## gerald_ruis (6. April 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Update
> 
> Ich habe verletzungsbedingt viel Zeit und einiges an Terminen nachgetragen, die Datenbank ist also zu 90% auf dem neuesten Stand. Natürlich fehlen noch einige Termine, besonders im Bereich CC. Aber wie schon im letzten Jahr schludern viele CC-Veranstalter und haben teilweise bis dato ihre Termine noch nicht aktualisiert.
> 
> ...


 
Hab jetzt schon 2 x das Formular ausgefüllt, unser Termin steht noch nicht drin. Liegt es daran, dass es kein Rennen ist?
Ansonsten respect vor dem tollen Event-Kalender


----------



## herr.gigs (6. April 2009)

Reicht doch schon, dass Eure "CC" - Tour jedes Jahr in den *Renn-Kalendern *sämtl. MTB Mags und Sonderheften steht oder...!?


----------



## gerald_ruis (6. April 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Reicht doch schon, dass Eure "CC" - Tour jedes Jahr in den *Renn-Kalendern *sämtl. MTB Mags und Sonderheften steht oder...!?


 
Als kleiner Verein muss man halt Werbung machen wos nur geht, damit wir auf unsere "(un)Kosten" kommen ... dennoch danke für die Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (6. April 2009)

Hallo!
Der Eifel-Mosel-Cup fehlt Euch auch noch!
www.eifel-mosel-cup.de/

Super Datenbank! Macht weiter so!

Viele Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Adrenalino (13. April 2009)

@MTB Sulzbach
Wir haben natürlich oft und lange diskutiert und überlegt : welche Veranstaltungen nehmen wir in die Datenbank auf? Alles was mit MTB zu tun hat inkl. CTF`s und MTB-Touren?

Aufgrund der Masse an Veranstaltungen ( versuch mal rauszufinden wieviele CTF`s und organisierte MTB-Touren es in D gibt - viel Spaß  ) haben wir beschlossen hauptsächlich Veranstaltungen mit Renncharakter aufzunehmen!
Es gibt z.b. den Marathon in Rhens, dieser steht bei uns weil es dort eine "inoffizielle" Zeitnahme gibt und daher quasi als "Trainingsrennen" genutzt werden kann.

Sollte es ähnliche Veranstaltungen geben so gebt uns Bescheid 

@null.Ahnung
Danke für den Tipp, werde mich gleich dran machen. Habe verletzungebedingt immer noch sehr viel Zeit


----------



## Adrenalino (13. April 2009)

UPDATE:

Eifel-Mosel-Cup und Chevrolet-MTB-Hessencup nun online!


----------



## Adrenalino (16. April 2009)

EON Bayern Cup online!! 
Auch wenn einige Ausschreibungen mit Streckeninfos noch fehlen. Zumindest die Daten sind drin.

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. April 2009)

Also der "6. Dichtelbacher Rad-MTB & Kandrich-Extrem" findet am Sonntag, 21. Juni 2009 statt. Mehr Infos finden sich hier: www.tus-dichtelbach.de Diesmal ohne Terminüberschneidung mit Kiedrich/Rheingau.

Bin natürlich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Aitschie (6. Mai 2009)

Zwischen Nürnberg und Bayreuth findet Anfang Juli ein 12h-Rennen statt, ich habs für den Kalender vorgeschlagen. Hier auch der Link zum RC Schnaittachtal

Edit: der FRanken Bike Marathon ist doppelt drinnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (24. Juli 2009)

Habe mal wieder ein paar Termine geupdated ( welch ein Wort  ), es bleibt aber dabei daß wir im großen und ganzen Veranstaltungen mit rein nehmen die über eine Zeitnahme verfügen und daher "Renncharakter" haben.
Schaut rein, für den Herbst&Winter werde ich mich demnächst auf die Suche begeben.

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar


----------



## doppelhac (19. November 2009)

Hallo, wird die Datenbank

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race calendar/

auch für 2010 wieder gepflegt?

Gruß


----------



## mbernhardt (26. November 2009)

doppelhac schrieb:


> Hallo, wird die Datenbank
> 
> www.riegelhof-racing.de/race calendar/
> 
> ...



jaaaa!

grüße

michael


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Dezember 2009)

So, ich arbeite mit Hochdruck daran alle Termine für 2010 einzupflegen was reichlich Arbeit darstellt. Bin aber gut voran gekommen und hoffe, bis Ende der Woche alles aktualisiert zu haben. 

Schaut rein :

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar


----------



## Meridaracer (21. Dezember 2009)

mmmmh komisch Der Marathon in Friedrichsbrunn bei euch am 16.05.10 geht der Link nicht. Und ich glaube den Marathon gibt es gar nicht mehr. Wollte schon 2009 dort wieder starten. Hatte aber Null Infos dazu gefunden.


----------



## ronni (21. Dezember 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> mmmmh komisch Der Marathon in Friedrichsbrunn bei euch am 16.05.10 geht der Link nicht. Und ich glaube den Marathon gibt es gar nicht mehr. Wollte schon 2009 dort wieder starten. Hatte aber Null Infos dazu gefunden.


 
Friedrichsbrunn gab es 2009 (war am Start) und soll auch 2010 stattfinden. Dieser Link sollte funkionieren http://friedrichsbrunn-sport.de/

Gruß aus WR


----------



## Meridaracer (21. Dezember 2009)

Aaaah OK, danke dir


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich kümmere mich heute abend um den Link. Möchte mal wissen warum der mal wieder net funzt  

Danke für den Hinweis! 

Edit : Fehler gefunden, _*http:// *_wird doppelt verlinkt, muss ich abändern.....


----------



## Catsoft (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich danke dir für deine Mühe!

Robert


----------



## Dddakk (22. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir ein dickes Dankschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Dezember 2009)

Der beste Kalender da draußen im Netz !!!


----------



## Schillerlocke (23. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir vielen Dank für die Mühe


----------



## null.ahnung (24. Dezember 2009)

Und von mir dann auch


----------



## the.mtb.biker (2. Februar 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Solltet ihr eine oder mehrere Veranstaltungen vermissen so sagt uns Bescheid. Wenn ihr uns einen Marathon schicken wollt sollten folgende Informationen vorhanden sein:
> 
> - Strecke komplett mit KM/HM
> - Datum
> ...


 
Hallo Zusammen! Ich bin aus Italien... bei Venedig (Ich spreche nicht gut Deutsch...)

Können Sie schreiben unserer Marathon (2010-2011) in Ihre Website?

Dankeschön! 


Gunn Rita Marathon - MX European Championships 2010
27.Juni.2010
PZL 31044
Montebelluna - Treviso (ITA)
119km/2880m.
76km./1988m.
51km./1276m.
[email protected]
www.gunnritamarathon.com (coming soon in english and german too)


Gunn Rita Marathon - MX World Championships 2011
67.Juni.2011
PZL 31044
Montebelluna - Treviso (ITA)
119km/2880m.
76km./1946m.
51km./1275m.
[email protected]
www.gunnritamarathon.com (coming soon in english and german too)


----------



## Meridaracer (10. Februar 2010)

Hi, ich hätte mal noch eine kleine Anregung.
Könnte man bei der Suche bei dem Punkt Veranstaltungstyp auch MTB-Etappenrennen (Trans Germany, Trans Alp usw.) mit berücksichtigen und auflisten? Währe echt super


----------



## inferno-ost (8. März 2010)

Hi, 

also ich hab mich gestern beim www.bike-kalender.de angemeldet. Ich finde den Bike-Kalender schöner aufbereitet. Das Design spricht mich an.
Die Anmeldung erfolgt allerdings noch per Email an den Admin. Offensichtlicht ist der Bike-Kal noch nicht so lange online. Aber die hatten mir geschrieben, dass die Anmeldung via Verifizierung bald möglich sein soll.
Ja, vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja gegenseitig pushen ;-)


----------



## mbernhardt (13. März 2010)

inferno-ost schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich hab mich gestern beim www.bike-kalender.de angemeldet. Ich finde den Bike-Kalender schöner aufbereitet. Das Design spricht mich an.
> Die Anmeldung erfolgt allerdings noch per Email an den Admin. Offensichtlicht ist der Bike-Kal noch nicht so lange online. Aber die hatten mir geschrieben, dass die Anmeldung via Verifizierung bald möglich sein soll.
> Ja, vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja gegenseitig pushen ;-)



Hallo inferno-ost,

du hast recht, dieser bikekalender ist optisch wirklich gelungen. Nur leider ist es mit einer guten Grafik alleine nicht getan. Die entscheidenden Features, nämlich wo eine Veranstaltung stattfindet, wie weit diese von mir zuhause entfernt ist und wie ich dorthin komme, fehlen leider. Zumindest für den Gast-User. Und genau das ist der Schwerpunkt unseres Kalenders.
Was verstehst du unter 'pushen'?

grüße

michael


----------



## Malupro (19. März 2010)

irgendwie geht bei mir die datenbank nicht mehr:

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar

is der server down?!


----------



## mbernhardt (19. März 2010)

Malupro schrieb:


> irgendwie geht bei mir die datenbank nicht mehr:
> 
> www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar
> 
> is der server down?!



Ich informiere mal den provider. Manchmal ist der server tatsächlich unten . Wieso weiß ich auch nicht .

Ich hoffe, der server läuft gleich wieder.

grüße

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBC-Thomas (22. März 2010)

Hallo, 

  hier ist noch eine andere Seite mit MTB-Marathon - Terminen: 
www.stollenreifen.net . Die Termine sind in einer Google-Maps - Karte eingezeichnet, so das eine Entfernung direkt zu berechnen ist...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Adrenalino (24. März 2010)

Datenbank ist online, jedenfalls hatte ich gestern und heute keine Probleme.

Übrigens : MTB-Hessen-Cup, NRW-Marathon-Trophy und einige andere Marathon-Termine online.

Ich mache mein möglichstes um bis April alle Termine online zu haben! Kann das halt nur neben der Arbeit machen und wenn ich viel zu tun habe dann leidet halt die Datenbank darunter 

Mein Triathlon-Training darf ich natürlich auch nicht vergessen!


----------



## Adrenalino (24. März 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Hi, ich hätte mal noch eine kleine Anregung.
> Könnte man bei der Suche bei dem Punkt Veranstaltungstyp auch MTB-Etappenrennen (Trans Germany, Trans Alp usw.) mit berücksichtigen und auflisten? Währe echt super



Dazu muss es bei der Datumseingabe möglich sein "von - bis" einzugeben, ob und wie das technisch umzusetzen ist entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, bin mir aber sicher daß mein Kumpel sich darum Gedanken macht!


----------



## Adrenalino (24. März 2010)

24-Std-Rennen sollten so ziemlich alle online sein!

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar


----------



## spudi (30. März 2010)

"Suchergebisse"?


----------



## Adrenalino (30. März 2010)

spudi schrieb:


> "Suchergebisse"?



 Ach du sch..... danke für den Hinweis, wird sofort weiter geleitet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (8. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe gesehen, dass auch CC-Rennen eingetragen werden können.

Machst du das bitte.
Gruß an Storki von Bonne

Die Daten gibt es hier: http://www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de/die-rennen

Danke


----------



## Adrenalino (14. April 2010)

@all
Aufgrund eines Unglückfalls in der Familie ( zum Glück nix lebensgefährliches ) hab ich keine Zeit Termine nachzutragen. Bitte um Verständnis 

Sobald mehr Zeit da ist hole ich das nach


----------



## Radwegverneiner (7. Mai 2010)

Gut und übersichtlich der Kalender - Aber die Mad East Challenge vom 04.-06.06.2010 findet definitiv in und um Altenberg statt.


----------



## teemann (30. Juni 2010)

Super Liste! 
Ihr habt einen vergessen der ist zwar nicht der knaller vom anpruch aber ein bischen fun hat noch niemanden geschadet
12.09.2010 Apolda
Seite ist www.mtb-apolda.de
ich bin in apolda geboren kleine feine strecke und wird sehr gut durchgeführt 

mfg teemann


----------



## Hoppser (1. Juli 2010)

hallo,
puristisch, einfach, übersichtlich, maximum durch minimalismus...einfach perfekt!!

danke für euren top-job.

ciao


----------



## anatol20 (4. Juli 2010)

Perfekt!

Das ist eine Anwendung, die ich gebraucht habe um meinen Frust aus Wetter mit neuem Rennterminen zu kompensieren

Danke


----------



## mamile (1. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

die Planung für die nächste Rennsaison ist schon am laufen.
Gibt es denn schon irgendwo eine Übersicht mit den Terminen der Marathons in 2011?

Danke und Grüße
Tina


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2010)

denke so ab märz gibts aktuelle termine.

einfach die termine von diesem jahr als anhaltspunkt nehmen.
ändern sich ja meistens nicht groß.


----------



## Adrenalino (4. November 2010)

Ich werde diese Woche noch mit dem einpflegen von neuen Terminen - soweit vorhanden - beginnen!


----------



## mamile (5. November 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich werde diese Woche noch mit dem einpflegen von neuen Terminen - soweit vorhanden - beginnen!



wow, das ist ja super. 
schreibt´s du es hier rein, wenn neue Termine drinstehen. Tausend Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (11. November 2010)

Sorry Leute, ich musste meine Buchführung Quartal III/2010 fertig machen, sowas geht natürlich vor. Aber diese Woche beginne ich mit der Eingabe der neuen Termine


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Dezember 2010)

Die ersten Termine sind online! Bin erkältet und habe daher Zeit dafür  Habe bei einigen Veranstaltungen aber nicht die Reihenfolge der Läufe abändern können, das hole ich nach, also bitte nicht verwirrt sein


----------



## Vidar (7. Februar 2011)

finde eure übersicht super!
kleiner verbesserungsvorschlag:
legt die termine mal in einem dateityp ab, den man sich importieren/herunterladen kann


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Februar 2011)

einfach die Termine in Firefox/IExlorer markieren, Strg-C drücken und mit Edit->Paste Special in Excel reinkopieren. Daraus kann man dann selber wunderbar jeden x-beliebigen Dateitypen generieren


----------



## peter muc (9. Februar 2011)

@ Adrenalino: in Eurer Datenbank stehen die "Alpenwelt Karwendel BikeDays 2011" am 22.05.2011 noch drin. Leider abgesagt, s. hier 
http://www.sog-events.de/index.php?c=1&s=cycle-teamrace

Gru, Peter


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Februar 2011)

@Peter
Danke, nächste Woche habe ich Regenerationswoche, da schau ich mal wieder drüber und bessere nach.

Leider haben einige CC-Veranstalter, wie schon oft in den vergangenen Jahren, ihre Termine noch nicht online gestellt 

Wir bleiben dran


----------



## BineMaja (25. Februar 2011)

zur info: 27.03. CC Wieseck fällt aus!


----------



## tomass546 (1. März 2011)

Ich werde diese Woche noch mit dem einpflegen von neuen Terminen - soweit vorhanden - beginnen!


----------



## Radwegverneiner (11. März 2011)

Kleiner Hinweis - Mad East Challenge am 26.06.2011 findet natürlich, wie in den letzten Jahren auch, in Altenberg statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (31. März 2011)

*ACHTUNG - WICHTIG!*​
*AB SOFORT IST UNSER RENNKALENDER ÜBER FOLGENDE 
ADRESSE BZW. ÜBER FOLGENDEN LINK ZU ERREICHEN :*​
http://www.mountainbike.velototal.de/termine/rennkalender.html


Dieser Umzug war aus verschiedenen Gründen absolut notwendig und nicht anders zu lösen, bei Velototal haben wir dann die entsprechende Plattform gefunden. 

*DER RENNKALENDER IST NOCH UNTER DER ALTEN ADRESSE ZU FINDEN, WIRD JEDOCH NICHT MEHR AKTUALISIERT!!!!!!!!! BITTE NUTZT DEN NEUEN LINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis und bleibt dem Rennkalender treu


----------



## randi (31. März 2011)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG - WICHTIG!*​
> *AB SOFORT IST UNSER RENNKALENDER ÜBER FOLGENDE
> ADRESSE BZW. ÜBER FOLGENDEN LINK ZU ERREICHEN :*​
> http://www.mountainbike.velototal.de/termine/rennkalender.html
> ...



Schaue ich mir gleich an.


----------



## DerChat77 (26. April 2011)

Cool, habe sogar den Grenzgänger gefunden. Bitte Daten ändern: neuer Veranstaltungsort Straußberg/ Sondershausen; neue Strecke: pro Runde 18 km / 400 hm. Weitere Infos auf www.grenzgaenger-mtb.de Sonnst echt super!!!


----------



## Dave.82 (18. Oktober 2011)

Bitte einpflegen:

8. Schinder(hannes) - MTB - Superbike
6. Mai 2012
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike_12.aspx

*MARATHON 2012*
93 km | 2560 Hm | Start: 8.30 Uhr
*Halbmarathon 2012*
67 km | 1670 Hm | Start: 9.30 Uhr 
*Kurzstrecke 2012*
38 km | 970 Hm | Start: 10.00 Uhr 
*Funstrecke 2012*
24 km | 380 Hm | Start: 10.30 Uhr
*Siegerehrung:* ca. 14.00 Uhr

Start 2012 erstmals am ZAP
*Rhein-Mosel-Str. 45
D-56281 Emmelshausen*


----------



## mbernhardt (27. Oktober 2011)

Dave.82 schrieb:


> Bitte einpflegen:
> 
> 8. Schinder(hannes) - MTB - Superbike
> 6. Mai 2012
> ...



Hey Dave,

benutze doch bitte beim nächsten mal die Funktion 'Veranstaltung vorschlagen'. Dann landet dies bei uns in den richtigen Topf.

Danke und Gruß

Michael


----------



## DaKe (30. November 2011)

Termine Trophy NRW

28.04.2012      Sundern Hagen
16.06.2012      Wetter (Ruhr)
11.08.2012      Nordenau
18.08.2012      Grafschaft
25.08.2012      Saalhausen
08.09.2012      Titmaringhausen(neu)
16.09.2012      Vosswinkel
07.10.2012      Wiemeringhausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
Wann beginnt ihr damit die Termine für 2012 zusammenzutragen?
Gruß Peter


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (10. Januar 2012)

Bisher ist nur Grafschaft vertreten, und die blöde urlaubsplanung, recherchieren bis die augen viereckig werden..kein bock heull


----------



## DaKe (10. Januar 2012)

welche termine meinst du ?? nrw trophy ?

die sind hier 
http://www.marathon-trophy.de/

willingen ist 16,06


gruß

DaKe


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Januar 2012)

http://www.jedermanntermine.de/termine-2012/mtb-marathon-24h-rennen

http://www.race.x4biker.com/termine.html


----------



## elmar schrauth (25. Oktober 2012)

Zum Vormerken



3. Klottener MTB-CUP 18.08.2013


----------



## DaKe (12. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> http://www.jedermanntermine.de/termine-2012/mtb-marathon-24h-rennen
> 
> http://www.race.x4biker.com/termine.html



bei den jedermann rennen kannst du den 28.4.2013 streichen

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## strandi (1. März 2013)

Moin Leude!

Da ich meine Rennsaison über Grenzen hinweg plane, fehlte mir bislang ein guter Kalender der Rennen in Skandinavien, Deutschland und angrenzenden Ländern beinhaltet. 

Also habe ich kurzerhand selbst einen erstellt mit MTB und Rennrad Terminen in besagten Ländern 

Als besonderes Schmankerl können registrierte User mit einem Click ein Rennen zu ihrem (natürlich kostenlosen!) persönlichen Kalender hinzufügen.

Es ist auch ausdrücklich gewünscht, das die User selber Rennen in die Datenbank einpflegen 

Ihr findet den Kalender hier: http://www.bikecalendar.eu

Freue mich über konstruktive Hinweise und neue Rennen in der Datenbank!


----------



## strandi (9. März 2013)

Erfreulicherweise wächst die Datenbank kräftig weiter so das per Stand heute mehr als 200 Rennen auf Euch warten. Bitte weiterhin kräftig teilnehmen und gerne auch die Seite bei Facebook liken


----------



## Bridgeguard (11. März 2013)

Wo wir gerade bei "200" sind
Im Umkreis von 200km um meinen Standort gibt es EIN Rennen
Und wenn ich das richtig sehe sind es 5km mit 160 Höhenmetern


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2013)

und jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (11. März 2013)

Bridgeguard schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei "200" sind
> Im Umkreis von 200km um meinen Standort gibt es EIN Rennen
> Und wenn ich das richtig sehe sind es 5km mit 160 Höhenmetern



Na dann - trag mal welche ein 

Mir fallen spontan einige Rennen ein die ca. 200km von Dir entfernt sind und in der Datenbank enthalten sind:
http://www.bikecalendar.eu/race.php?id=15 (176km)
http://www.bikecalendar.eu/race.php?id=11 (206km)
http://www.bikecalendar.eu/race.php?id=180 (149km)
http://www.bikecalendar.eu/race.php?id=150 (118km)
http://www.bikecalendar.eu/race.php?id=193 (140km)

Können durchaus noch mehr sein...

Aber Du bringst mich auf eine gute Idee: Umkreissuche 
Danke dafür!


----------



## ]:-> (11. März 2013)

Hallo,
der Nationalpark Bike Mara steht mit Zahlendreher im Datum. Es ist nicht der 13. sondern der 31. August.
http://www.velototal.de/kalender/index.php?raceTerminId=928&_qf_pageRow_fullInfo=true

Grüße!


----------



## strandi (20. März 2013)

Inspiriert davon, dass Kollege Bridgeguard keine Rennen in seiner Nähe finden konnte, gibt es nun auch eine "Race Map" um Rennen zu lokalisieren. Check it out 
http://www.bikecalendar.eu/racemap.php


----------



## strandi (21. April 2013)

Stillstand bedeutet Rückschritt, deswegen habe ich eine kleine Umfrage gestartet wie ich meine Terminseite noch interessanter gestalten kann:
http://www.facebook.com/questions/152673461576313/
Freue mich über viele Anregungen


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (2. Mai 2013)

@strandi: Wollte mal ein fettes Lob da lassen für deine Seite! Sau praktisch das Ganze  
Hab mich bisher immer durch die Liste bei jedermanntermine.de durchsuchen müssen  Das mit der Karte ist nun viel praktischer. 

Bin allerdings echt nur durch Zufall in diesem Thread hier drauf gestoßen.
Frag doch mal die Mods vom IBC an, ob sie nicht nen Thread im Newsbereich über die Seite bringen können


----------



## strandi (2. Mai 2013)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> @strandi: Wollte mal ein fettes Lob da lassen für deine Seite! Sau praktisch das Ganze
> Hab mich bisher immer durch die Liste bei jedermanntermine.de durchsuchen müssen  Das mit der Karte ist nun viel praktischer.
> 
> Bin allerdings echt nur durch Zufall in diesem Thread hier drauf gestoßen.
> Frag doch mal die Mods vom IBC an, ob sie nicht nen Thread im Newsbereich über die Seite bringen können



Ja Mensch...da ich ja ganz sprachlos...vielen Dank für das nette Lob  
Habe Deinen Vorschlag auch gleich umgesetzt und ne Mail an die Mods geschrieben. 
Fette Grüsse


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2013)

ich habe mir gerade die datenbank angesehen:

+ viele veranstaltungen eingetragen

- keine unterteilung in rennen und rtf/ctf (beisp. wiehen-cross am 19.05.13 ist ne ctf und kein rennen)
- die veranstaltungen sind nicht aktuell (beisp. sprintrennen in höxter am 11.05.13 fällt aus)
- keine eingrenzende umkreissuche zum wohnort
- keine eingrenzung des zeitraums (beisp. heute bis 01.08.)


fazit:
man kann auf der übersichtskarte schön sehen wo die ganzen veranstaltungen liegen, hat aber keine entfernungsangabe.
ich persönlich gucke mir lieber die seiten der rennserien an und stelle danach meinen rennkalender in excel zusammen.


----------



## strandi (2. Mai 2013)

@k_star: Servus!
Besten Dank für das Feedback. 
- Die Eingrenzung des Zeitraums ist kein Problem einzubauen, fand das selber bislang nur nicht wichtig weil die Liste ja nach Datum sortiert ist.
Aber wenn das die Usability verbessert baue ich das gerne ein 

- RTF/CTF: Ja, in der Tat nicht optimal. Allerdings sind das soweit ich weiss "deutsche Erfindungen". In DK z.B. gibt es sowas nicht. Und wie ist der Fachbegriff dafür auf Englisch?  Denn mit RTF/CTF können wohl zumindest die ganzen nicht-deutschen Besucher nix anfangen.

- Aktualität: Leider informieren mich die Veranstalter (bislang) noch nicht über Änderungen. Da die Seite ja aber auch von der Radgemeinde gepflegt werden soll (jeder kann Rennen eintragen) bin ich da auch auf Eure Hinweise angewiesen.


----------



## bisaim (10. Mai 2013)

Eine gute Übersicht über Marathons in (Deutschland, Schweiz, Österreich, Italien) findet sich hier:
*Die besten Bike Marathons 2013 in Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz?
*http://www.contextoo.com/16266106421/

Vorteil der Seite, man kann jeden Marathon mit Links, Bildern, Texten (erfahrungen), Videos und Kommentare lebendig gestalten! Und abstimmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (17. Mai 2013)

strandi schrieb:


> Inspiriert davon, dass Kollege Bridgeguard keine Rennen in seiner Nähe finden konnte, gibt es nun auch eine "Race Map" um Rennen zu lokalisieren. Check it out
> http://www.bikecalendar.eu/racemap.php



Die Racemap finde ich super! Funktioniert bei mir nur leider im Firefox nicht. Dort werden keine Events angezeigt.


----------



## GregPac (17. Mai 2013)

Möchte auch mal ein Dickes Lob loswerden. Super gemacht!


----------



## strandi (19. Mai 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Die Racemap finde ich super! Funktioniert bei mir nur leider im Firefox nicht. Dort werden keine Events angezeigt.



Moin!
Das ist komisch. Bei mir geht es im Firefox sowohl unter Linux als auch unter Windows. Hast Du JavaScript aktiviert? Und welche Version hast Du? Vielleicht war auch einfach nur der Datenbank Server down als Du es versucht hast!?!
Gruss!


----------



## strandi (19. Mai 2013)

GregPac schrieb:


> Möchte auch mal ein Dickes Lob loswerden. Super gemacht!



Cool, danke


----------



## juk (19. Mai 2013)

strandi schrieb:


> Moin!
> Das ist komisch. Bei mir geht es im Firefox sowohl unter Linux als auch unter Windows. Hast Du JavaScript aktiviert? Und welche Version hast Du? Vielleicht war auch einfach nur der Datenbank Server down als Du es versucht hast!?!
> Gruss!



Auf meinem heimischen Firefox unter Linux geht es. Der Büro-Firefox unter Windows weigerte sich, während zeitgleich der IE kein Problem hatte. Werde am Dienstag nochmal gucken. Vielleicht hat tatsächlich mein No-Script Add-on dazwischen gehauen...


----------



## strandi (21. Mai 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Auf meinem heimischen Firefox unter Linux geht es. Der Büro-Firefox unter Windows weigerte sich, während zeitgleich der IE kein Problem hatte. Werde am Dienstag nochmal gucken. Vielleicht hat tatsächlich mein No-Script Add-on dazwischen gehauen...



Und? War das Add-On der Übeltäter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (22. Mai 2013)

strandi schrieb:


> Und? War das Add-On der Übeltäter?



Nö. Irgendwo ist mein Firefox-Profil versaut.

Ich habe mal ein wenig mit den Entwicklertools gespielt. An Javascript-Fehler bekomme ich in racemap.php, Zeile 46 folgenden Fehler:
TypeError: xml is null

In einem frischen Profil gibt es diesen Fehler nicht, und die Map ist okay.


----------



## strandi (22. Mai 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Nö. Irgendwo ist mein Firefox-Profil versaut.
> 
> Ich habe mal ein wenig mit den Entwicklertools gespielt. An Javascript-Fehler bekomme ich in racemap.php, Zeile 46 folgenden Fehler:
> TypeError: xml is null
> ...



Hm komisch...scheint irgendwie als wenn Dein Firefox Profil das ActiveX Element, was die Variable XML füllt, nicht zulässt.
Aber gut, dass es in einem frischen Profil geht 
Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe


----------



## eMPHA5ER (23. Mai 2013)

Hey,

tolle Map, keine Frage. 

Option 1:
Was mir als Hobbyfahrer ganz persönlich fehlt ist eine weitere Einschränkung nach PLZ (Angabe obendrein als Pflichtfeld). Ich fahre nicht durch die Republik, sondern maximal 1-2 Stunden um z.B. den Düsseldorfer Raum herum. Wenn man die PLZ noch eintragen könnte (und die a) listet und b) gar danach sortiert), wäre es perfekt. Ich kenne eine Menge Orte, kann aber nicht bei allen Abschätzen, ob es in der Nähe ist oder nicht 

Option 2:
Deeplink auf Filter a la http://www.bikecalendar.eu/search.php?country=Germany => somit habe ich einen Bookmark und kann einfach draufklicken und habe sofort meine Rennen. Das Suchen in der Liste kann damit abgekürzt werden.

Weiter so,
Markus


----------



## strandi (23. Mai 2013)

eMPHA5ER schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> tolle Map, keine Frage.
> 
> ...



Hi Markus
Besten Dank für den Input. Speziell der zweite Vorschlag sollte recht gut umzusetzen sein. Kommt bei Gelegenheit...
Gegen PLZ hatte ich mich bewusst entschieden, werde aber noch eine km-Umkreissuche einbauen die die Entfernung Anhand des Standorts des Users anzeigt...das sollte Dein Problem lösen


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2013)

strandi schrieb:


> Gegen PLZ hatte ich mich bewusst entschieden, werde aber noch eine km-Umkreissuche einbauen die die Entfernung Anhand des Standorts des Users anzeigt...das sollte Dein Problem lösen



wie bestimmst du denn dann den mittelpunkt für die umkreissuche, wenn nicht mit der plz?

woher beziehst du den standort des users?
bitte nicht über den knoten im netz, denn der kann schon mal mehr als 20 km entfernt sein.


----------



## strandi (23. Mai 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> wie bestimmst du denn dann den mittelpunkt für die umkreissuche, wenn nicht mit der plz?
> 
> woher beziehst du den standort des users?
> bitte nicht über den knoten im netz, denn der kann schon mal mehr als 20 km entfernt sein.



Über Ortsnamen/Land die der User eingibt. Das wird dann in lat/long übersetzt (so wie bisher auch wenn man Rennen einträgt). Anhand von lat/long kann Google dann die Entfernung berechnen. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch Zeit um das auch umzusetzen


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2013)

naja, die plz wäre eindeutiger.

gleichnamige orte gibts mehrere. oder erscheint dann eine auswahl, wo man sich sein ziel aussuchen kann?


----------



## strandi (23. Mai 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> naja, die plz wäre eindeutiger.
> 
> gleichnamige orte gibts mehrere. oder erscheint dann eine auswahl, wo man sich sein ziel aussuchen kann?



Mal schauen 
PLZ ist halt wieder international blöd...und ein grösserer Aufwand beim eintragen. 
Aber mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt...


----------



## philipok0702 (4. Juli 2013)

Wie auch immer...seit gestern ist die Version 1.0 des www.bike-kalender.com online in neuem Look mit neuen Features.

Testet das mal an!


----------



## strandi (10. Juli 2013)

eMPHA5ER schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> tolle Map, keine Frage.
> 
> ...



Hi Markus
Sorry für die Verzögerung...war etwas busy...aber jetzt ist zumindest Dein zweiter Wunsch erfüllt 
Wenn Du alle (sowohl MTB als auch RR) Rennen in Deutschland bookmarken willst, dann nimm diese Adresse:
http://www.bikecalendar.eu/search.php?country[]=Germany
(bitte die [] beachten!)

Wenn Du nur an MTB Rennen interessiert bist, dann nimm diese:
http://www.bikecalendar.eu/search.php?category=MTB&country[]=Germany

Und wenn Du z.B. an MTB Rennen in Deutschland und Holland interessiert bist, dann nimm diese:
http://www.bikecalendar.eu/search.php?category=MTB&country[]=Germany&country[]=Netherlands

Natürlich beliebig erweiterbar bzw. austauschbar 

Hoffe das hilft 

Viele Grüsse aus DK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler01 (2. August 2013)

Hallo , kennt Ihr den Hier...will ihn auf jedenfall mal testen.
http://www.gruibinger-albtraufmarathon.de/


----------



## eMPHA5ER (2. August 2013)

Hey,



strandi schrieb:


> Hi Markus
> Sorry für die Verzögerung...war etwas busy...aber jetzt ist zumindest Dein zweiter Wunsch erfüllt
> Wenn Du alle (sowohl MTB als auch RR) Rennen in Deutschland bookmarken willst, dann nimm diese Adresse:
> http://www.bikecalendar.eu/search.php?country[]=Germany
> ...


 
coole Sache, danke sehr  So kann man wirklich "mal eben" reinschauen.

Was ich nach wie vor sehr schade finde ist, dass ich in der Übersicht keinerlei Anhaltspunkt habe, wo das Rennen genau ist. Städtename sagen mir leider nicht viel, insbesondere wenn es Allerweltsnamen sind. Die *Postleitzahl und/oder Bundesland* wäre perfekt.

Wo wir beim Wunschkonzert sind (Du bist ja für Ideen offen): als eingeloggter User könnte man einen Button "*Mark all as read*" einführen, der einen Timestamp wegschreibt. In der Rennliste ODER im Selektionsformular oben dann noch eine Checkbox "*Only new races*" anbieten => es werden nur die Rennen geliefert, deren Anlagedatum nach dem Timestamp oben angelegt wurden.

Zudem: im Loginbereich könnte man eine Googlemap anbieten, auf der ich "*Mein Standort*" markiere. Wenn der ein-Rennen-eintragende-User dann auch noch einen Mapmarker setzt, hättest Du alle Voraussetzungen, um ohne weiteres die grobe *Entfernung von mir zum Rennen *zu ermitteln. Diese Km stünden dann in der Renneliste, wenn ich eingeloggt bin (SQL dazu liefere ich gerne wenn Du magst ;-)).

M


----------



## strandi (3. August 2013)

Servus!
Danke für die vielen guten Ideen. Die nächsten Regentage kommen bestimmt...
Die Sache mit der Entfernung sollte wirklich kein Thema sein, da ja alle lat/long Werte bereits in der DB sind für die Rennen (wird automatisch aus der Kombi Stadt/Land per Google Maps API ermittelt).
Darfst mir das SQL sehr gerne zukommen lassen 
Gruss!



eMPHA5ER schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## strandi (29. August 2013)

eMPHA5ER schrieb:


> Wo wir beim Wunschkonzert sind (Du bist ja für Ideen offen): als eingeloggter User könnte man einen Button "*Mark all as read*" einführen, der einen Timestamp wegschreibt. In der Rennliste ODER im Selektionsformular oben dann noch eine Checkbox "*Only new races*" anbieten => es werden nur die Rennen geliefert, deren Anlagedatum nach dem Timestamp oben angelegt wurden.



Hej!
Deine Idee ist umgesetzt  Registrierte Besucher haben (wenn sie eingeloggt sind) jetzt die Möglichkeit, alle Rennen als gelesen zu markieren. Bei einem späteren Besuch (mit Login) kann man sich dann nur die Rennen anzeigen lassen, die nach dem als gelesen markieren hinzugefügt worden sind.
Die Entfernungsmessung kommt noch...
Viel Spass beim Rennen finden


----------



## strandi (18. September 2013)

Und noch eine neue Funktion ist eingebaut 

Und zwar können die einzelnen Rennen kommentiert werden. Sinn und Zweck der Übung ist es, dass man z.B. Fragen stellen kann die dann hoffentlich andere User beantworten können. 
Vielleicht kann man auch so ne Fahrgemeinschaft einfädeln oder dergleichen  

Hoffe das hilft die Seite noch attraktiver zu machen 

Gruss,
Christoph

P.S. Bereits 136 Termine für die nächste Saison online!


----------



## strandi (6. Dezember 2013)

Moin Leude 
Mal wieder ein Update 

Stand von heute: 632 "upcoming races"
Neue Funktion "Race Reports"

Die neue Funktion "Race Reports" soll einen guten Überblick über die Qualität und Beschaffenheit der einzelnen Rennen geben und so mit der Zeit eine umfasssende Datenbank über diverse Rennen in Europa geben.

Jeder darf sehr gerne Reports schreiben denn ich kann ja schliesslich nicht an allen Rennen teilnehmen 

Hoffe die Race Reports sind von Nutzen für Euch 

Schaut mal rein und schreibt fleissig:
http://www.bikecalendar.eu/reports.php

Fette Grüsse


----------



## strandi (10. Januar 2014)

Moin!
Getreu dem Motto "Ja ist denn heut schon Weihnachten" würde ich gerne mal Eure Wünsche hören was an der Page noch verbessert werden kann/sollte...vorallem in Bezug auf Usability!
Ihr könnt Euch alles Wünschen 
Gruss!


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Januar 2014)

nach mehr Kategorien filtern können, d.h. nicht nur nach MTB und Road, sondern MTB Marathon, MTB XC usw.

Die Combo "Select Category" also mit einer "select ... group by category" query füllen


----------



## eMPHA5ER (10. Januar 2014)

Strandi,



strandi schrieb:


> würde ich gerne mal Eure Wünsche hören was an der Page noch verbessert werden kann/sollte...vorallem in Bezug auf Usability!
> Ihr könnt Euch alles Wünschen



kannst Du haben:

Mehrsprachigkeit?
Ich kann die Länder nicht mit Anfangsbuchstaben ("G" => "Germany") anspringen.
Das Suchformular merkt sich mein ausgewähltes Land nicht (Firefox, Windows).
Ich kann nach wie vor nicht nach NRW, geschweige denn Umkreissuche um PLZ XXXXX suchen. Hey, das hatten wir doch schon einmal 
Ich verlasse in meiner Sitzung die Liste (Detailansicht, Anlageformular) und kehre zur Liste zurück. Meine Selektion oben im Formular ist futsch.
Optische Trennung der Monate. Momentan ist es eine große Liste, man erkennt kaum wo was anfängt, wo was aufhört.
Upcoming Races, Startseite: ich bin eingeloggt, ich interessiere mich nicht für UK & Skandinavien, sehe aber die anstehenden Rennen. Wenn ich nun eine Präferenz hinterlegen könnte, könnte die Seite mir nur das anbieten, was mich wirklich interessiert.
Ich möchte benachrichtigt werden, sobald die Anmeldung für ein Rennen in meinem Kalender startet.
Ich möchte die Termine auf meinem Handy haben.
Arg kleine Fonts
Wie erfahre ich von neuen Events, ohne auf die Site zu müssen? Facebook? Newsletter?
Ich kann in meinem Profil meinen Standort nicht abspeichern. Wie soll die Website mir auf der Detailansicht direkt einen Link zu Google-Maps anbieten, um sofort die Entfernung/die grobe Strecke auszuspucken?


M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (11. Januar 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> nach mehr Kategorien filtern können, d.h. nicht nur nach MTB und Road, sondern MTB Marathon, MTB XC usw.
> 
> Die Combo "Select Category" also mit einer "select ... group by category" query füllen



Guter Vorschlag, ist notiert! Danke


----------



## strandi (11. Januar 2014)

Moin! 
Auf Dich hatte ich gehofft  



eMPHA5ER schrieb:


> Strandi,
> kannst Du haben:
> 
> Mehrsprachigkeit?
> ...



Mehrsprachigkeit - hm...hatte das bislang nur aus SEO Gründen angedacht. Werde es nochmal überdenken.

Anfangsbuchstabe - ja echt nervig. Das ist der Trade-Off mit diesen Multi-Select boxen. Wenn jemand weiss wie man die mit der Tastatur ansteuern kann immer her damit! Ich hab's net hingekriegt...

Merken des Landes - danke ist notiert 

Umkreissuche - war klar  Habe schon ein schlechtes Gewissen. Kommt Zeit kommt Umkreissuche 

Selection in der Session speichern - ist notiert 

Optische Trennung der Monate - good point 

Präferenzen anlegen - hm ja...

Benachrichtigung sobald die Anmeldung startet - tolle Idee! Aber das wird nicht machbar sein.

Termine auf dem Handy - wie meinst Du das? App? Oder eine Mobilversion der Seite?

Kleine Fonts - jup, schon gehört. Wird geändert! 

Wie erfährst Du von neuen Events - ja Facebook und Newsletter sind Quellen wo ich öfters mal was zu neuen Rennen schreibe. Und auch wenn Anmeldungen geöffnet werden. Natürlich vorausgesetzt ich kriege das mit. Hatte auch schon über einen RSS Feed nachgedacht. 

Speichern des Standortes - yep, gute Sache. Auch für die Umkreissuche.

Danke erstmal!


----------



## strandi (14. Januar 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> nach mehr Kategorien filtern können, d.h. nicht nur nach MTB und Road, sondern MTB Marathon, MTB XC usw.
> 
> Die Combo "Select Category" also mit einer "select ... group by category" query füllen



Moinsen!
Dein Vorschlag ist live 
Habe noch eine zweite Combobox eingebaut in der man (wenn gewünscht) nach Sub-Category filtern kann.
Leider habe ich noch Probleme das "autoselect" hinzukriegen nachdem man gewählt hatte (also das die Seite sich merkt welche Sub man hatte) da es per JavaScript gefüllt wird. Werde aber weiter tüfteln 
Gruss!


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Januar 2014)

Funktioniert 

Und die Sache mit autoselect kann ich auch reproduzieren 

Vielleicht noch eine Sache: in der Übersicht, könnte da noch das Bundesland oder die Postleitzahl gelistet  werden? 
Zumindest für die Rennen in D und AT


----------



## Sven339 (19. Januar 2014)

http://www.jedermanntermine.de/


----------



## strandi (20. Januar 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Funktioniert
> 
> Und die Sache mit autoselect kann ich auch reproduzieren
> 
> ...


 
Hm Bundesland bin ich nicht so begeistert von weil das ein Feld extra ist in der Eingabemaske und es die eintragenden Veranstalter aus den anderen Ländern vielleicht verwirren könnte?! 
PLZ kann man direkt mit in das Stadt Feld schreiben, das ginge also. Wobei ich aber auch an der Lösung mit der Abstandsanzeige arbeite. Vielleicht löst das ja Deinen Bedarf?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (20. Januar 2014)

doppel post


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Januar 2014)

bundesländer machen eigentlich keinen sinn, da ein rennen in einem anderen bundesland z.b. viel näher als ein rennen im selben bundesland sein kann.


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. Januar 2014)

Mir ist bewußt, dass in der Softwareentwicklung immer vom dümmsten User auszugehen ist. Allerdings kann wohl doch erwartet werden, wenn jemand an einer Bundeslandgrenze lebt, dass dieser dann auch auf das Nachbarbundesland schaut.

Es ging ja nur darum, die Übersichtstabelle mit mehr Information zu füllen, um sich nicht überall durchklicken zu müssen, wo ein Rennen ist.


----------



## eMPHA5ER (20. Januar 2014)

Hey,

eine "vernünftige" Eingrenzung nach Land, Bundesland & PLZ halte ich für unabdingbar und als Grundkomfort, der vorhanden sein muss. Wenn ich mir meine Ergebnisseite nicht als Link in den Browser legen kann, dann macht sich schnell dsa Gefühl breit, dass es lästig ist, die Termine zu selektieren. Ich denke, dass Deine Zielgruppe technisch "ausreichend affin" ist, dass sie verstehen wird, dass wenn man an der NRW Grenze liegt, es durchaus Sinn macht, auch Hessen in die Selektion aufzunehmen. Wenn Du alles in 1 Feld packen lässt (PLZ und Ort), dann verbaust Du Dir diverse sinnvolle Funktionen... :-(

Ich würde es den Veranstaltern ganz klar abverlangen, Daten sinnig und korrekt einzugeben. Wer dazu nicht bereit ist, hat Pech gehabt. Du solltest schon den Ansatz "Klasse statt Masse" verfolgen, oder selber die Veranstalter dabei unterstützen, sinnhafte Einträge zu machen.

M


----------



## strandi (20. Januar 2014)

eMPHA5ER schrieb:


> Ich würde es den Veranstaltern ganz klar abverlangen, Daten sinnig und korrekt einzugeben.


 
Man sollte immer vom DAU ausgehen 
Klar, Klasse statt Masse ist schon was feines nur ich erinnere mich an einen Eintrag vom letzten Jahr wo jemand unzufrieden war kein Rennen in seiner Nähe zu finden weil nur 200 Rennen gelistet waren. Wie man´s macht...
Und natürlich sollte die Seite so userfreundlich wie es nur geht sein, aber das sehe ich zum Beispiel auch durch "lean design" gegeben.
Also weniger Funktionen und weniger Auswahlmöglichkeiten um den User nicht zu überfrachten.
Wobei doch die ganze Bundesland Geschichte eh egal ist sobald angezeigt wird wie weit das Rennen vom Wohnort entfernt ist, oder?
Weil es ja doch die Entfernung ist die zählt?! Oder hat jemand so starke Abneigungen gegen bestimmte Bundesländer das diese kategorisch auszuschliessen sind? 

P.S. Zum Thema Veranstalter unterstützen: die meisten der aktuell 828 gelisteten Rennen habe ich eh selber eingetragen  Aber das ändert sich hoffentlich auch mal irgendwann damit mehr Zeit zum entwickeln bleibt...


----------



## strandi (20. Januar 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Es ging ja nur darum, die Übersichtstabelle mit mehr Information zu füllen, um sich nicht überall durchklicken zu müssen, wo ein Rennen ist.


 
Das ist auch ein feiner Gedanke 
Hilft die RaceMap nicht dabei? Oder ist die zu unübersichtlich?
Aber die km Angabe kommt...dauert nur noch etwas...


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Januar 2014)

*eingabe (im userprofil hinterlegbar)*
land: D
plz: 32429
straße:
hausnummer:
umkreissuche: 150 km (absufung in 25 km schritten)
arte des rennens: mtb (cc, marathon, stundenrennen), rennrad (....)

*ausgabe*
name der veranstaltung:
link zur veranstaltung:
adresse:
entfernung:
eventuell rennserie:


----------



## strandi (20. Januar 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> *eingabe (im userprofil hinterlegbar)*
> land: D
> plz: 32429
> straße:
> ...


 
Top


----------



## strandi (18. Februar 2014)

strandi schrieb:


> Aber die km Angabe kommt...dauert nur noch etwas...


 
Es tut sich was 
Hoffe spätestens am WE das Ergebnis präsentieren zu können. Wird gut


----------



## strandi (18. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!
Ging schneller als gedacht 
http://bikecalendar.eu/search.php?distance=100
Dieser Link zeigt Euch alle Events im Umkreis von 100km an. Kann man natürlich auch mit z.B. Category kombinieren.
z.B. http://bikecalendar.eu/search.php?category=MTB&distance=100
Das zeigt alle MTB Events im Umkreis von 100km an.
Bitte beachten, dass es sich dabei um Luftlinie handelt!
Ah, und der Browser muss Geolocation können und der User muss dieses und Cookies akzeptieren damit es klappt.
Hoffe das verbessert die Usability der Seite 
Gruss,
C.
P.S. Per Stand heute 950 anstehende Rennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Februar 2014)

hmm, irgendwie funktioniert das bei mir nicht.

minden - zierenberg dürften luftlinie ca. 130 km sein.
dein tool zeigt mir 90 km.

fülle ich oben alles aus und drücke auf Filter results, dann springt alles um.
MTB, Marathon, 150 km, Germany -> MTB, select .., 450, select


----------



## strandi (18. Februar 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> hmm, irgendwie funktioniert das bei mir nicht.
> 
> minden - zierenberg dürften luftlinie ca. 130 km sein.
> dein tool zeigt mir 90 km.
> ...



Danke für's testen 
Das mit 150km -> 450km war ein Bug. Den habe ich eben behoben. Das Sub-Category und Land wieder auf select umspringen kann ich leider irgendwie nicht verhindern weil das dropdowns sind die per JavaScript gefüllt werden. Da geht dann das auto-select nicht wie bei den beiden anderen  Aber vielleicht finde ich da auch noch ne Lösung...
Bzgl. der Entfernung. Hm...habe eben hier nachgemessen: http://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-distance-calculator.htm
Der sagt mir 107km. Und http://www.luftlinie.org/Minden/Zierenberg sagt 105km.
Werde nochmal die Formel überprüfen. Die Entfernungen hier in DK die ich als Test hatte passten eigentlich ganz gut mit ca. +/- 10% Abweichung.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Februar 2014)

wahrscheinlich stimmt die automatische standortbestimmung nicht.


----------



## strandi (18. Februar 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich stimmt die automatische standortbestimmung nicht.


Gut möglich. Wobei das eigentlich in dicht besiedelten Gebieten kein Problem sein sollte. Bei mir zeigt es auf ca. 30m genau an.
Luftlinie.org zeigt mir z.B. bei einem Rennen hier 29,5km an und mein Tool 28km. Wobei Luftlinie einen etwas anderen Startort anzeigt (einen etwas weiter entfernteren). Sollte also eigentlich passen...


----------



## strandi (25. Februar 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich stimmt die automatische standortbestimmung nicht.


Moin k_star!
Habe die Formal nochmal kontrolliert und sie rechnet richtig. D.h. direkte Luftlinie zwischen dem Standpunkt von wo aus Du Dich einwählst und dem Rennen. Wobei die Entfernungen auch eher als grob richtungsweisend anzusehen ist aufgrund der Tatsache das es die Luftlinie ist...und eben das der Einwahlpunkt mal ein paar Kilometer ungenau sein kann.
Hoffe aber dennoch das es ein cooles Feature ist 
Gruss!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (4. März 2014)

Ich finde den Kalender richtig gut, weiter so!


----------



## juk (5. März 2014)

Gibt es evtl. die Möglichkeit, einen Termin direkt in den Google-Kalender eintragen zu lassen?


----------



## strandi (5. März 2014)

juk schrieb:


> Gibt es evtl. die Möglichkeit, einen Termin direkt in den Google-Kalender eintragen zu lassen?


 Hm kenne mich mit Google Kalender nicht aus. Hilft ein Export nach .ics?


----------



## strandi (5. März 2014)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Ich finde den Kalender richtig gut, weiter so!


 Cool, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (16. März 2014)

juk schrieb:


> Gibt es evtl. die Möglichkeit, einen Termin direkt in den Google-Kalender eintragen zu lassen?


Moin juk!
Habe jetzt die Möglichkeit eingebaut den Termin als *.ics zu exportieren. 
Über die URL sollte es möglich sein den Termin in den Google Kalender zu importieren.
Probier es mal aus


----------



## juk (16. März 2014)

Super! Das ist doch schon was!  

Bei der Gelegenheit ist mir aufgefallen, dass dieser Termin falsch ist: http://www.bikecalendar.eu/race.php?id=1696 Ist kein Enduro und auch nicht das 1.
Ändern kann man vermutlich nur mit Login?


----------



## strandi (16. März 2014)

juk schrieb:


> Super! Das ist doch schon was!
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit ist mir aufgefallen, dass dieser Termin falsch ist: http://www.bikecalendar.eu/race.php?id=1696 Ist kein Enduro und auch nicht das 1.
> Ändern kann man vermutlich nur mit Login?



Moinsen!
Danke für den Hinweis. Ist aber tatsächlich richtig. Schau mal bei denen auf der Homepage:
"*1. Endurorennen beim Harzer Mountainbike Event*
In 2014 wird es zu 99% ein Mountainbike Endurorennen geben. Das Rennen wird am Sonntag den 25. Mai stattfinden! das bedeutet auch, dass der MTB- Marathon schon am Samstag (!) den 24. Mai stattfinden wird. Ab dem 1. Januar 2014 gibt es auf dieser Seite, auf Facebook und im Blog, nähere Infos zum Event 2014. Also, stay tuned!!"

Du meinst sicherlich diesen Marathon: http://www.bikecalendar.eu/race.php?id=1121

Ja genau, Daten ändern kann nur ich


----------



## juk (16. März 2014)

strandi schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich diesen Marathon: http://www.bikecalendar.eu/race.php?id=1121


Genau den hab ich gesucht, der war leider in der Race Map nicht auffindbar.


----------



## MTBLAUF (29. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8UZuw8PxUP9TEn_t2R9m_A


----------



## JanniMTB (8. Mai 2014)

MTB World Cup Albstadt. Super Single Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (18. August 2014)

Moin Leude!
Wir haben zwar grad erst "Halbzeit" gehabt, aber die ersten Termin für 2015 sind schon online!
Schaut mal rein: http://www.bikecalendar.eu
Gruss


----------



## strandi (28. Oktober 2014)

In den letzten Wochen sind richtig viele neue Events in 2015 hinzugekommen!

Und um Fernweh zu wecken gibt es auf unserer Facebook Seite jeden Tag ein "Event of the Day" wo grosse und kleine Events in ganz Europa vorgestellt werden. Vielleicht inspiriert das ja den einen oder anderen auch mal unbekannte Trails unter die Reifen zu nehmen 
https://www.facebook.com/bikecalendar.eu


----------



## eMPHA5ER (9. November 2014)

Hey Strandi,

bist Du noch offen für Ideen für den Kalender?

BUG: Ich logge mich ein, Firefox schließen, Firefox öffnen und zurück zur Site, ich bin nicht mehr eingeloggt > merken wäre SUPER, warum sollte sich der User jedes Mal neu einloggen ...

BUG: http://www.bikecalendar.eu/search.php?category=&sub=&country[]=Germany > ich finde es unpraktisch, dass die Filterkriterien oben nicht konsistent vorbelegt werden. Ansonsten wäre die Liste nämlich per E-Mail versendbar, was furchtbar praktisch ist. Für den Fall, dass ich nach Distanz suche und kein Ergebnis bekomme, dann ist es eine ganz schöne Klickerei, sich wieder alles zusammenzusuchen. Ich glaube, dass das ein Bug ist, da Du Distanz und Kategorie vorbelegst, Land & Subkategorie aber nicht ...
BUG: auf den Detailseiten wird die Distanz nicht ausgegeben (http://www.bikecalendar.eu/race.php?id=2234). Ebenso in der Google Map im Popup der Standorte, hier ist die Distanz leer. Vielleicht vielleicht vielleicht sind das aber die auch die Distanzen, die auf dem Event angeboten werden? Dann ggfs. über die Begrifflichkeiten nachdenken 
FUNKTION: Abo bei Neueintragungen. Kategorie, Land & Maximaldistanz wählen > der User bekommt eine Mail, wenn es einen Neuzugang in der Liste gibt
FUNKTION: letzte Filterkriterien auch in die Cookies packen und beim nächsten Besuch der Seite vorbelegen

FUNKTION: Sortierung per Klick auf den Spaltentitel (insbesondere aufsteigend nach Entfernung )
FUNKTION: Mehrfach-Auswahl "Subkategorie" (z.B. Enduro UND Marathon)
FUNKTION: FB-Share einer Veranstaltungs-Detailseite. Den normalen Like hast Du ja schon drin, jetzt noch teilen der Detailseiten.

LAYOUT: Login-Screen: Du schreibst "Username", warum nicht "E-Mail"? Dann kannst Du Dir die kleine Erklärung drunter sparen. Frei nach dem Motto "Don't make me think" => tolle Lektüre übrigens 
LAYOUT: http://www.bikecalendar.eu/mybikecalendar.php > kannst Du da auch die Entfernung hinschreiben?
LAYOUT: Datumsformat korrigieren (24.05.2014 satt 24-05-2014)
M


----------



## strandi (10. November 2014)

Servus!
Na klar  Immer her mit den guten Ideen 

Ad 1) Jo das stimmt. Könnte einen Cookie platzieren damit man eingeloggt bleibt. Ist notiert.
Ad 2) Hm was meinst Du? Der Link kann doch gemailt werden?! Der Grund das Land und Subkategorie nicht gespeichert werden ist leider ganz profan. Habe es nicht hingekriegt bislang  Land ist ein jQuery Multi-Dropdown und Sukategorie wird per JavaScript gefüllt je nachdem was bei Kategorie gewählt ist. Da muss ich ich noch dran arbeiten...
Ad 3) Hm ja, auf den Detailseiten hatte ich es nicht für so wichtig angesehen weil ja die Karte da ist. Genau wie auf der Google Map. Kann ich aber einbauen. Und ja, in dem Popup ist die Renndistanz gemeint  Hast durchaus Recht das man das missverstehen kann...
Ad 4) Schon lange auf der To-Do Liste!
Ad 5) Hm, kann hilfreich sein. Kann aber auch nervig sein wenn man vielleicht nicht immer das gleiche wählen will. Denke ich mal drüber nach.
Ad 6) Ist notiert!
Ad 7) Hm echt jetzt? Habe sogar darüber nachgedacht die Mehrfachauswahl bei Land wieder abzuschaffen. Das Problem ist, dass diese jQuery Dropdowns nicht mobile-device kompatibel sind. Da funktioniert ein normales dropdown mit nur einer Auswahlmöglichkeit besser.
Ad 8) Ist notiert!
Ad 9) Hm ja. Habe immer noch vor das man auch einen Usernamen haben kann. Unter anderem aufgrund Plan für eine "Dating-Funktion" für Training, Fahrgemeinschaft zu Rennen etc.
Ad 10) Jup, ist notiert!
Ad 11) Dito

Habe übrigens eine neue Funktion gelauncht. Und zwar Empfehlungen. Auf jeder Detailseite werden 3 Events aus der gleichen Kategorie angezeigt. Und zwar die 3 nächsten rund um das Event. Hatte selber schon viel Spass am klicken. Kannst Du ja mal ausprobieren 
Siehe Screenshot.




Besten Dank erstmal für die vielen guten Ideen! Bitte aber um Geduld da ich momentan leider nicht so viel Zeit in das Projekt stecken kann. Habe aber auch noch viele andere spannende Ideen die ich auch noch umsetzen will 

Gruss! 




eMPHA5ER schrieb:


> Hey Strandi,
> 
> bist Du noch offen für Ideen für den Kalender?
> 
> ...


----------



## eMPHA5ER (11. November 2014)

Hey,

vergiss 2), keine Ahnung warum und welche Tomaten ich auf den Augen hatte, geht wirklich. Zu 5) glaube ich ich, dass jeder so seine Präferenzen hat. Roadi oder MTB, ob ein Downhiller auch mal nach Marathon schaut, ich weiß nicht. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass jeder stets nach derselben Kategorie schaut. Zu 7): ich glaube, die Mehrfachauswahl beim Land könnte wirklich raus, wenn man rein nach Kilometern sucht. Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir egal, in welches Land ich zum nächsten MTB-Marathon fahre: wichtig sind mir max. 150 Kilometer, was von hier aus bis nach Holland und knapp an die belgische Grenze reicht. Da ist das Land wirklich Hupe...

Aber es sind ja alles auch nur Ideen oder total eigennützige Vorschläge 

M


----------



## strandi (11. November 2014)

eMPHA5ER schrieb:


> Aber es sind ja alles auch nur Ideen oder total eigennützige Vorschläge



Und genau die sind hilfreich 
Sehe das ganze eh als "Community Projekt". Jeder darf sich was wünschen und je mehr Leute mit Input kommen und je mehr Leute
auch selber mal das eine oder andere Rennen eintragen um so besser wird das ganze!
Ich stelle die Plattform zur Verfügung und investiere natürlich auch sehr viel Zeit aber jeder darf mitmachen


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (19. November 2014)

5) könnte man doch auch optional via MyBikeCalendar machen.

mir fehlt aktuell eine passwort vergessen/zurücksetzen funktion...

edit:
passwort gefunden 
evtl noch die möglichkeit, das passwort zu ändern?

nochmal edit:
wenn man ein rennen zum eigenen kalender hinzufügt, wird man in diese geleitet und muss dann die filter ebenfalls neu einstellen

edit³:
das design der deteilansicht etwas ändern. die 3 vorschläge, welche unten stehen sehen so nach diesen googleadmob anzeigen aus 

die seite multilingual gestalten? (für mich pers. nicht nötig, aber zieht evtl. mehr nutzer an)


----------



## strandi (19. November 2014)

Moinsen!



Franz Jakob Tim schrieb:


> 5) könnte man doch auch optional via MyBikeCalendar machen.
> 
> mir fehlt aktuell eine passwort vergessen/zurücksetzen funktion...
> 
> ...


Asche auf mein Haupt...das habe ich schon lange auf der To-Do...aber bislang keine Zeit gehabt bzw. andere Dinge priorisiert 
Mache ich noch!



Franz Jakob Tim schrieb:


> nochmal edit:
> wenn man ein rennen zum eigenen kalender hinzufügt, wird man in diese geleitet und muss dann die filter ebenfalls neu einstellen


 
Jo das ist Mist. Habe das mit AJAX noch net ganz kapiert. Sobald das klappt sollte das hinzufügen zum Kalender gehen ohne die ganze Auswahl zurückzusetzen.



Franz Jakob Tim schrieb:


> edit³:
> das design der deteilansicht etwas ändern. die 3 vorschläge, welche unten stehen sehen so nach diesen googleadmob anzeigen aus


 
Hehe, ok 



Franz Jakob Tim schrieb:


> die seite multilingual gestalten? (für mich pers. nicht nötig, aber zieht evtl. mehr nutzer an)


 
Hatte ich aus Gründen der Suchmaschinenfreundlichkeit auch schon in Betracht gezogen. Aber da ich die ganze Plattform eventuell nochmal umbaue habe ich das erstmal auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben.

Danke für den Input 
Und schön, dass Du angemeldeter User bist und die Seite nutzt


----------



## strandi (16. Mai 2015)

eMPHA5ER schrieb:


> Hey Strandi,
> 
> bist Du noch offen für Ideen für den Kalender?
> 
> ...



Servus!
Nach längerer Pause tut sich wieder was. Der FB-Share ist eingebaut. Desweiteren bastel ich gerade an einer Passwort-vergessen Funktion.
Aber noch viel wichtiger: es sind knapp 700 "upcoming races" gelistet und eine neue FB Gruppe ist gegründet. Dort kann man Startplätze kaufen/verkaufen, fachsimpeln, Trainingspartner finden, Rennen diskutieren etc.
Schaut mal vorbei bei "European Bike Events"


----------



## strandi (16. Mai 2015)

So, wer sein Passwort vergessen hat kann sich jetzt ein neues erstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (6. Juni 2015)

Servus!
Die Saison ist im vollen Gange und noch mehr als 500 Rennen auf BikeCalendar gelistet.
Dazu haben wir noch eine Facebook Gruppe gegründet um den Austausch von Jedermännern in ganz Europa zu erleichtern.
Wenn ihr z.B. einen Startplatz sucht oder verkaufen wollt oder Infos zu einem Rennen benötigt -> dann ist dies die richtige Gruppe!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/647979328666637/
Beste Grüsse,
Christoph


----------



## TobiF (29. Juli 2015)

Hi,

könnt ihr das Event mit aufnehmen?



13.-18.10.2015

266km 7903 hm

Teamrennen 2er

Rundum Antananarivo/ Madagaskar

http://mbike-adventure.com/en/

Grüße


----------



## strandi (4. August 2015)

TobiF schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> könnt ihr das Event mit aufnehmen?
> 
> ...



Hi TobiF
Da Madagaskar nicht in Europa liegt kann ich das Rennen leider nicht in der Datenbank aufnehmen.
Aber Rennen im Zielgebiet bitte direkt eintragen! Jeder kann Rennen einpflegen.
Viele Grüsse,
Christoph


----------



## strandi (8. Oktober 2015)

Moinsen!
So langsam werden die ersten Daten für 2016 bekannt gegeben. 
Schon einiges dabei  
Schaut mal rein -> http://www.bikecalendar.eu
Gruss


----------



## jimmykane (12. Oktober 2015)

Wie schaut's aus mit Red Bull 26 Zoll? Wenn auch etwas knapp jetzt...

- etwa 150 km / 3500 HM
- 17.10.2015
- http://www.redbull.com/de/de/bike/events/1331672650294/red-bull-26-zoll-mountainbike-rennen
- 56329 St. Goar, Deutschland
- Burg Rheinfels


----------



## epic03 (28. Februar 2016)

Hi, ist Kalender aktuell nicht erreichbar?

Grüße


----------



## strandi (28. Februar 2016)

epic03 schrieb:


> Hi, ist Kalender aktuell nicht erreichbar?
> 
> Grüße


Moin!
Danke für den Hinweis. Hab grad nachgeschaut und bikecalendar.eu ist tatsächlich grad nicht erreichbar da der Datenbank Server down ist. Der Provider arbeitet aber schon an der Behebung 
Gruss


----------



## strandi (28. Februar 2016)

Wir sind übrigens wieder online


----------



## JoergG (2. August 2016)

strandi schrieb:


> Wir sind übrigens wieder online




Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoergG (2. August 2016)

strandi schrieb:


> Wir sind übrigens wieder online





strandi schrieb:


> Moin!
> Danke für den Hinweis. Hab grad nachgeschaut und bikecalendar.eu ist tatsächlich grad nicht erreichbar da der Datenbank Server down ist. Der Provider arbeitet aber schon an der Belebung 2014 w
> Gruss


FF finden finden f


----------



## JoergG (2. August 2016)

Arbeit für seineu Kunden


----------



## JoergG (2. August 2016)

JoergG schrieb:


> Arbeit für seineu Kunden


----------



## JoergG (2. August 2016)

Keine Ahnung wie diese Posts hierher kommen. Die habe ich nicht bewusst gepostet und so betrunken war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr. 

Gruß, Jörg. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## strandi (2. August 2016)

Ja bitte?!


----------



## Hendrixsoon (27. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Leute,

wann kommen die Termine für die Marathons 2017? 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (31. Oktober 2016)

Hendrixsoon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wann kommen die Termine für die Marathons 2017?
> 
> Danke!


Relevante Frage 
Habe soeben die Datenbank geupdatet mit den Terminen die ich bereits finden konnte. Denke in den nächsten 2-3 Monaten kommen noch viele weitere hinzu 
Hier geht´s lang: http://bikecalendar.eu


----------



## strandi (2. Januar 2017)

Hendrixsoon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wann kommen die Termine für die Marathons 2017?
> 
> Danke!



Servus!
Die Datenbank ist geupdatet und es sind diverse Marathontermine hinzugekommen


----------



## speedysch (27. Februar 2018)

Es gibt ein neues Event auf der Ostalb am 14.07.2018!

http://my6.raceresult.com/89945/?lang=de


----------



## Bindsteinracer (28. Februar 2018)

Schön das hier in der Gegend mal wieder was geht.Nach dem Wegfall von 
Hürben,Abtsgmünd usw...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (26. Februar 2019)

Hi Bindsteinracer




Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Schön das hier in der Gegend mal wieder was geht.Nach dem Wegfall von
> Hürben,Abtsgmünd usw...



Bist du dort mitgefahren ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Bindsteinracer (27. Februar 2019)

Meinst du Nattheim!?
Nach meiner Schulter Verletzung leider nicht.
War aber schon gemeldet.
Dieses Jahr hoffentlich schon...Stichwort Arbeit!
Dafür ist der Junior beim Kids Race gestartet 3 Platz
Abtsgmünd bin ich glaub 2 x mitgefahren
Hürben war leider vor meiner aktiven Wettkampfzeit


----------

